# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2016



## Vince (1 Ago 2016 às 07:43)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Ago 2016 às 10:06)

Ora bom dia.

E bem vindo mês de agosto...
Com sol, claro, com aumento da temperatura, numa manhã de céu limpo e discreta neblina\névoa.
O vento sopra fraco de ENE.

Curiosamente reparei agora num *novo recorde* desde que tenho a estação (final de 2011): *maior período seco*. São 45 dias sem precipitação. Situação pouco normal, pois. Pouco problemático se atender ao acumulado de precipitação desde o início do ano (1870 mm), com 5 meses muito chuvosos e um junho quase normal.

O fim de semana foi fresco, muito agradável, suficiente para arrefecer a casa para valores suportáveis - nesta divisão estão 23,8ºC, depois dos 27ºC de há 3 dias.

*Tatual: 23,1ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## AJCS (1 Ago 2016 às 19:50)

Parece que a tendência em algumas zonas de Portugal é mesmo essa.

Hoje Tmax. 31,5ºC Tmin. 17ºC 
QNH atual 1015 mbar

Parece que vamos ter um fim de semana escaldante!


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2016 às 16:27)

Boa tarde e bom regresso aos dias quentes...

Por cá, depois dos *29,9ºC* de *Tmáx* ontem, *hoje* o termómetro já foi aos *33,7ºC*.
O céu permanece limpo mas com névoa misturada com moderado fumo.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de ONO.

*Tatual: 32,9ºC
Hr: 33%*​


----------



## qwerl (2 Ago 2016 às 17:36)

Boa tarde

O dia de hoje segue com céu limpo. A nortada tem vindo a intensificar-se ao longo da tarde, soprando moderada com algumas rajadas interessantes 
O mar apresenta-se picado pela nortada.


----------



## qwerl (3 Ago 2016 às 19:40)

Boas

O dia amanheceu com céu limpo/pouco nublado, que gradualmente foi encobrindo por uma camada de nuvens baixas. Foi um dia fresco, com alguma nortada fraca a moderada a aparecer durante a tarde.
Neste momento mantém-se o cenário de céu muito nublado e tempo fresco, com o vento a soprar a 13km/h de Norte

Tatual: *17ºC*
Hr: *98%*
(dados do aeródromo de Maceda)


----------



## james (3 Ago 2016 às 19:50)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui, muita nebulosidade a entrar de NO.

Vento moderado a forte. 

Tatual: 22 graus


----------



## Paelagius (4 Ago 2016 às 05:05)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro sobre a foz do Rio Douro.


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2016 às 07:14)

Bom dia, 

chuva fraca  neste momento, *0.5 mm* acumulados 

17.9 ºc actuais.

Bela frescura e humidade antes dos calores do fim de semana


----------



## james (4 Ago 2016 às 09:51)

Bom dia, 

A chuva cai por aqui certinha e persistente. 

Tatual: 18 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2016 às 10:44)

james disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A chuva cai por aqui certinha e persistente.
> 
> Tatual: 18 graus


Eu também quero chuva e fresco .


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2016 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca e certinha pelo Porto neste momento. 18,3ºC e 0,51 mm acumulados.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia,

Por agora não chove mas já esteve a chover.


----------



## qwerl (4 Ago 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia,

Por aqui períodos de chuva fraca, o 1º dia de chuva deste verão. O chão já está molhado


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2016 às 11:03)

Chove certinho e persistente pelo Porto, as árvores e telhados já pingam bem


----------



## Paelagius (4 Ago 2016 às 11:43)

Bom dia,

Começa a fazer-se ouvir a chuva…


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2016 às 11:44)

Já chove outra vez.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2016 às 12:07)

Nevoeiro... 17,7ºC.


----------



## qwerl (4 Ago 2016 às 12:35)

Continua a chuva fraca e persistente, os telhados já pingam bem


----------



## qwerl (4 Ago 2016 às 17:55)

Céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro. Vento moderado. Dia bastante fresco, *18ºC* atuais


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2016 às 18:34)

Boa tarde,
chuva fraca persistente por aqui,  *2 mm* acumulados. 

17.9 ºc actuais.


----------



## qwerl (4 Ago 2016 às 18:54)

Por aqui também continua a chuva fraca persistente aliada a algum nevoeiro.* 1mm* acumulado em Ovar, que acaba de pôr fim a uma sequência de 46 dias sem chover


----------



## Topê (4 Ago 2016 às 19:04)

que sorte fogo, já não sinto uma bela chuvinha á uns 2,3 meses... é bom para equilibrar as médias e molhar as florestas para os dias que ai vêm.


----------



## 1337 (4 Ago 2016 às 21:07)

Acumulei 3 mm por aqui, mas mal abriu á tarde voltou o bafo, desta vez foi mais a humidade que tornou o ambiente muito abafado. A máxima foi de 27.1ºC  e a humidade a essa hora era de 64 %


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Ago 2016 às 22:33)

Por aqui não foi além dos 22°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (5 Ago 2016 às 00:14)

O dia de ontem terminou com um acumulado de* 2,3mm* em Ovar

Está uma noite fresca com uma Tatual de *16,5ºC*. Céu encoberto e nevoeiro.


----------



## karkov (5 Ago 2016 às 13:05)

Ontem de Caminha virado à La Guardia 








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (5 Ago 2016 às 23:03)

Boa noite

Por cá o dia amanheceu com algum nevoeiro, que rapidamente deu lugar ao sol. Nortada moderada durante a tarde. A máxima foi de *21,6ºC *na Praia da Aguda.
Neste momento está uma noite fresca com *16,5ºC*. Bela frescura, amanhã o cenário vai ser outro


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2016 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Ontem foi um belíssimo dia, marcado pela chuva fraca - se é que se pode chamar de chuva, pois o acumulado foi de apenas 0,3 mm. Por isso, considerando que dia de chuva só com pelo menos 1 mm de acumulado, foi mais um dia sem precipitação significativa - dia seco. 
A *Tmáx* de ontem foi de uns frescos *21,0ºC* e a *Tmín* foi até das mais altas do ano - *17,4ºC* (23.54h).
Por isso a sensação foi de frescura mas ao mesmo tempo de "abafado".

Hoje tivemos um dia luminoso, de céu limpo, sem neblina ou fumo (até meio da tarde que eu visse) e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.
Tivemos uma *subida significativa* da *Tmáx*: *30,1ºC*. A *Tmín* foi de *14,5ºC*.

*Tatual: 19,4ºC*
*Hr: 67%*​


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 11:43)

Bom dia,

mínima tropical com *20.5 ºc* .

Neste momento já 30.1 ºc, 29 % HR, vento moderado de E/ENE com algumas rajadas, muita secura no ar e claro fumo de incêndios trazido pela lestada.


----------



## CptRena (6 Ago 2016 às 12:31)

Lestada a fazer estragos. Temperatura a rondar os *34°C*


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 12:54)

Lestada bem instalada, sigo com 32°C


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 13:11)

Enorme coluna de fumo neste  momento para  leste vinda do incêndio  em Gondomar, o fumo está  a chegar à  Cidade  trazido  pela lestada.

32.4 ° C


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2016 às 13:27)

Snifa disse:


> Enorme coluna de fumo neste  momento para  leste vinda do incêndio  em Gondomar, o fumo está  a chegar à  Cidade  trazido  pela lestada.
> 
> 32.4 ° C


34 graus
Enorme coluna de fumo a sul proveniente do fogo em Gondomar!


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 13:39)

Fumo preto na coluna neste momento, aspecto muito mau, o fumo já chega à Cidade..

33.2º c , vento muito seco e quente com rajadas de E/ENE.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2016 às 14:04)

Boa tarde.

Depois do céu limpo imaculado do dia de ontem, eis que o fumo marca o dia de hoje.
Muito calor hoje...
Tatual: 33,6°C
HR: 30%


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 14:29)

Que caloraça e bafo de Leste, sigo com *34.6 ºc* 

*35.1 ºc* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Fumo por todo o lado..


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 15:32)

Boas, 

por aqui máxima do ano com *35.3 ºc* 

Neste momento já com brisa de WNW, sigo com 33.2 ºc .

Veremos se amanhã a máxima é batida


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Ago 2016 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,

Não estou por Gaia, mas estou a ver que registei a temperatura mais alta desde que tenho a estação. Chegou aos *35,1ºC* às 15:16h 

A lestada esteve moderada a forte , rajada máxima foi de *48km/h*.


----------



## james (6 Ago 2016 às 16:00)

34 graus por aqui...


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 16:10)

curioso a temperatura em Braga e no restante Litoral Norte baixou ao inverso do restante território nesta hora, para Braga dos 38 passou para os 36,8.
A maxima em Melgaço é de 34,2º, Porto pedras rubras 33º, Pinhão 36,4º. Calor mas nada de ohhh!!


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 16:16)

Topê disse:


> curioso a temperatura em Braga e no restante Litoral Norte baixou ao inverso do restante território nesta hora, para Braga dos 38 passou para os 36,8.
> A maxima em Melgaço é de 34,2º, Porto pedras rubras 33º, Pinhão 36,4º. Calor mas nada de ohhh!!



 Segundo  o IPMA a máxima horária no Porto/Pedras Rubras é de 34.8 ºc às 13 UTC:


----------



## Skizzo (6 Ago 2016 às 16:17)

Eu tou a morrer aqui no Bonfim, não estou em casa mas aposto nuns 38ºC


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 16:18)

Snifa disse:


> A máxima horária no Porto/Pedras Rubras é de 34.8 ºc às 13 UTC:



O que escrevi foi que nesta hora baixou para os 33,3º como no restante Litoral Norte, ou seja as temperaturas na ultima hora baixaram por ai, enquanto que no principalmente no centro  tendência foi para subir.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2016 às 16:19)

Por cá estou com 35,4°C e 26% de Hr.
Mantém-se o vento, fraco, que curiosamente não parou de soprar.


Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 16:20)

Topê disse:


> *A maxima em Melgaço é de 34,2º, Porto pedras rubras 33º, Pinhão 36,4º.*





Topê disse:


> O que escrevi foi que nesta hora baixou para os 33,3º como no restante Litoral Norte, ou seja as temperaturas na ultima hora baixaram por ai, enquanto que no principalmente no centro  tendência foi para subir.
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/



Ok , é que da maneira como está escrito parece que estávamos a falar das máximas..


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 16:25)

Snifa disse:


> Ok , é que da maneira como está escrito parece que estávamos a falar das máximas..



 quis referir que de facto o calor desagravou por ai, o porquê não sei, apesar dos modelos limitarem o calor no limite até ao Norte do pais, na Galiza o calor já é pouco significativo.... mas não só por ai em outras partes do território junto ao Litoral também. Ai no Litoral Norte por hoje e olhando para os fornos dai Pinhão, Melgaço, Braga, acho que o dia ficou muito aquém do que prometeu há uns dias atrás. Muito calor sim, mas longe de ser memorável.


----------



## AnDré (6 Ago 2016 às 16:38)

Topê disse:


> quis referir que de facto o calor desagravou por ai, o porquê não sei, apesar dos modelos limitarem o calor no limite até ao Norte do pais, na Galiza o calor já é pouco significativo.... mas não só por ai em outras partes do território junto ao Litoral também. Ai no Litoral Norte por hoje e olhando para os fornos dai Pinhão, Melgaço, Braga, acho que o dia ficou muito aquém do que prometeu há uns dias atrás. Muito calor sim, mas longe de ser memorável.



No Pinhão as máximas costumam registar-se por volta das 17-18h UTC.


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 16:42)

AnDré disse:


> No Pinhão as máximas costumam registar-se por volta das 17-18h UTC.



Obrigado pela informação, mas mesmo que suba um ou até dois graus( o que duvido) não chegará aos 40º e como se registou uma tendência de descida na ultima hora, não sei até que ponto pode subir significativamente nas próximas duas horas. O evento no Litoral Norte por hoje e com os dados oficiais do IPMA, não está a ser memorável, ficou aquém das grandes expectativas criadas.


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 16:47)

Topê disse:


> quis referir que de facto o calor desagravou por ai, o porquê não sei, apesar dos modelos limitarem o calor no limite até ao Norte do pais, na Galiza o calor já é pouco significativo.... mas não só por ai em outras partes do território junto ao Litoral também. Ai no Litoral Norte por hoje e olhando para os fornos dai Pinhão, Melgaço, Braga, acho que o dia ficou muito aquém do que prometeu há uns dias atrás. Muito calor sim, mas longe de ser memorável.


Penso que amanhã será  mais quente, o Pinhão deve ultrapassar  (se não os atingir hoje ) os 40, pena que outra das estações com potencial (Mirandela) esteja off line há  já  algum tempo..Braga pode andar a tocar os 40 amanhã, não  sei se os vai atingir, vamos ver.


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 16:49)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que amanhã será  mais quente, o Pinhão deve ultrapassar  (se não os atingir hoje ) os 40, pena que outra das estações com potencial (Mirandela) esteja off line há  já  algum tempo..Braga pode andar a tocar os 40 amanhã, não  sei se os vai atingir, vamos ver.



Duvido que em relação a hoje haja golos no tempo de descontos. Pode até subir mas...
A temperatura em Braga nos 36,8º e baixou na ultima hora, acho que chegou aos 38, Melgaço é melhor nem falar. Hoje não foi um dia memorável para o Norte.
A terra quente transmontana e o interior Norte ainda piora. Pois o calor junto á raia ainda diminui mais.
Amanha poderá subir, mas a partir do fim da tarde a massa de ar quente começa a deslocar-se para Oeste.
por vezes é bom olhar-se para as previsões espanholas tanto na Galiza como, Zamora, Salamanca para podermos ver o que pode-se ter no Norte de Portugal. Quando vi que Ourense não iria aquecer muito, suspeitei logo que por exemplo Melgaço chegasse sequer perto dos 40º.
Amanha a massa de ar quente instala-se mais um pouco a Norte mas não prevejo grandes diferenças em relação a hoje, o calor ficará muito retido no centro e centro-sul do pais, vale do tejo e sado.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Ago 2016 às 16:50)

Que calor, 37,2ºC por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (6 Ago 2016 às 17:02)

Topê disse:


> Obrigado pela informação, mas mesmo que suba um ou até dois graus( o que duvido) não chegará aos 40º e como se registou uma tendência de descida na ultima hora, não sei até que ponto pode subir significativamente nas próximas duas horas. O evento no Litoral Norte por hoje e com os dados oficiais do IPMA, não está a ser memorável, ficou aquém das grandes expectativas criadas.



Mas Topê, a previsão para o Porto era de 34ºC, valor que foi superado.
Se vires no AROME, e na previsão horária, para as 15h estavam previstos 31ºC. No entanto, às 15h UTC no Porto (P.Rubras estavam 32,7ºC).
Para amanhã a previsão horária diz que a máxima no Porto será às 13h. Depois, tal como aconteceu hoje, entra a nortada e arrefece.

Quanto ao Pinhão, eu não tinha tantas certezas. Às 15h já ia nos 38,1ºC . E, à partida, ainda faltam 2h para o Pinhão atingir a máxima. Deve chegar aos 40ºC.


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 17:06)

AnDré disse:


> Mas Topê, a previsão para o Porto era de 34ºC, valor que foi superado.
> Se vires no AROME, e na previsão horária, para as 15h estavam previstos 31ºC. No entanto, às 15h UTC no Porto (P.Rubras estavam 32,7ºC).
> Para amanhã a previsão horária diz que a máxima no Porto será às 13h. Depois, tal como aconteceu hoje, entra a nortada e arrefece.
> 
> Quanto ao Pinhão, eu não tinha tantas certezas. Às 15h já ia nos 38,1ºC . E, à partida, ainda faltam 2h para o Pinhão atingir a máxima. Deve chegar aos 40ºC.



Não refiro ao IPMA mas as expectativas criadas uns dias antes baseadas nas previsões dos modelos.
Está nos 38,1º nesta nova actualização ás 15h sim é possivel que chegue aos 40º


----------



## AJCS (6 Ago 2016 às 17:17)

Aqui vai em 36,8ºC e com tendência para subir.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2016 às 17:18)

Boa tarde...

Tatual: 35,9°C
HR: 26%

Ainda subiu na última hora.
Foguetes só mais logo após rever valores mais reais.
O vento é variável na sua direcção. Por isso a temperatura ainda não tem uma tendência bem definida de subida/descida.

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (6 Ago 2016 às 17:24)

Aqui máxima do ano com 38.7ºC, que braseiro


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Ago 2016 às 18:14)

Que forno! 


EMA com 38,5ºC às 16:00H.


Tudo encaminhado para amanhã ter um novo recorde de temperatura máxima.


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 18:26)

De facto as temperaturas no Norte dispararam, vamos ver na próxima hora que valores teremos no Pinhão, Braga e em Melgaço, a ver se alguma chega aos 40º


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2016 às 18:30)

Já em descida, natural...

Tactual: 34,0°C
Hr: 28%

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 19:02)

As pessoas não aprendem mesmo.. 

*Dezenas de veraneantes assistidos em Matosinhos devido ao calor*

Vários veraneantes pediram ajuda aos nadadores-salvadores da Praia de Matosinhos, Porto, por causa de excesso de calor e alguns foram assistidos pelo INEM.

Em declarações à Lusa, o capitão do Porto do Douro e de Leixões, Teixeira Pereira, contou que ao longo deste sábado há registos de mais de uma dezena de pessoas a queixarem-se de má disposição na praia e nas esplanadas que pediram ajuda aos nadadores salvadores que se encontravam no local.

"Os nadadores-salvadores tiveram de estabilizar algumas das vítimas e optaram por chamar o INEM (Instituto Nacional de Emergência Médica)", adiantou Teixeira Pereira, acrescentando que a maioria das indisposições se relacionou com quebras de tensão.

O excesso de calor, quebras de tensão, desidratação ou falta de energia por falta de alimento são as causas enumeradas por Teixeira Pereira, para justificar o número anormal de pedidos de ajuda num dia de verão naquela zona marítima.

Aquele capitão-de-mar-e-guerra alertou ainda para possíveis choques térmicos que possam acontecer aos veraneantes que queiram ir refrescar-se ao mar, porque a água está "fria", avisa.

Na página da Internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) lê-se que no distrito do Porto a temperatura máxima é de 34º centígrados (ºC) e a mínima são 18ºC.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...os-em-matosinhos-devido-ao-calor-5325000.html


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 19:11)

As temperaturas as 17h regra geral mantiveram-se ou desceram, Pinhão subiu ligeiramente mas não chegou aos 40º mas andou perto pelos 39,1º.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/
Subestimei Melgaço, e o Porto no concurso das temperaturas. Para Melgaço como vi que Ourense não iria ter maximas muito elevados julguei que o calor no disparasse no Alto Minho. Porto a temperatura subiu mais que o que previa.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2016 às 19:12)

Sei que só lançar avisos laranja não chega, é preciso informar a população.
No caso concreto do distrito do Porto o aviso a lançar deveria ter sido o laranja. Polémico, eu sei.
O Porto-cidade ultrapassou os 37°C, o interior do distrito terá ultrapassado esse valor, nomeadamente em zonas de vale do rio Sousa e do rio Tâmega, locais onde vivem largas dezenas de milhares de pessoas.
Sem atenção a este factor, sem avisos ou alertas da população, continuaremos a assistir a esta situação relatada - muitas mais haverão por esse distrito dentro...

Por cá...
Tactual: 32,2°C
Hr: 30%

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2016 às 19:43)

Máxima de 38°c veremos amanhã se há Record 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Skizzo (6 Ago 2016 às 20:32)

Foi mesmo 38,2ºC, só não acerto no euromilhões.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2016 às 22:35)

Boa noite.

Dia quente, muito quente. Mas a madrugada foi retemperadora, fresca qb para arrefecer a casa.
Tivemos hoje uma amplitude térmica assinalável, nada menos que 21,5ºC.

*Tmín: 14,5ºC (06.07h)
Tmáx: 36,0ºC (16.48h)

Tatual: 23,1ºC
Hr: 51%
*​Vamos ver o que nos reserva este domingo. *Será que se atingirão os 40ºC no nosso litoral? *
Parece-me possível, principalmente em cidades como Braga, Monção, Amarante, Paredes e quem sabe outras localidades do interior do nosso litoral como Ponte de Lima, Anadia, Vizela, etc., etc..


----------



## Skizzo (6 Ago 2016 às 22:51)

29.4ºC, vai ser uma noite "agradável"...


----------



## 1337 (6 Ago 2016 às 23:01)

Amanhã prevêm 42ºC para Braga já . Vai ser pior que em 2013? Quando atingi 40.3ºC


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 23:12)

Boas,

por aqui já se faz sentir uma aragem de Leste que traz cheiro a mato queimado..

ainda 27.8 ºc a esta hora


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2016 às 23:19)

1337 disse:


> Amanhã prevêm 42ºC para Braga já . Vai ser pior que em 2013? Quando atingi 40.3ºC



Penso que esses 42ºc previstos para Braga seriam um recorde absoluto da Cidade caso se verificassem  não creio que se chegue a tanto, mas os 40 ou até ligeiramente acima são perfeitamente possíveis 

42 ºc não justificam um aviso vermelho por parte do IPMA? Não é brincadeira nenhuma, estamos a falar de muitíssimo calor e com efeitos potencialmente gravosos nas populações, animais,  isto sem falar nos incêndios.

Aliás, já para hoje Braga justificava aviso vermelho ( máxima horária de 38.5 ºc ), amanhã com 42, segunda-feira com 40, penso que estão mais que reunidos os critérios de emissão para subir o aviso, mas o IPMA lá sabe..


----------



## guimeixen (6 Ago 2016 às 23:50)

27.0ºC por aqui e fumo a vir de este.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 00:06)

guimeixen disse:


> 27.0ºC por aqui e fumo a vir de este.


Confirmo o fumo. Há pouco era até visível uma névoa por cima do Sameiro.

Não tenho sensor de temperatura infelizmente, mas a temperatura deve andar em torno dos 24/25°C.


----------



## qwerl (7 Ago 2016 às 00:24)

Boa noite

Por aqui um dia muito quente, autêntico forno, provavelmente o mais quente dos últimos 10 anos. A Tmáxima registada na Praia da Aguda foi de *38,1ºC*(!), o que é um valor incrível dada a proximidade da estação com o mar (a previsão apontava para uma máxima de 34ºC). A mínima foi de *15,8ºC*, o que dá uma amplitude térmica de 22,3ºC, notável dado que esta nem é uma zona de inversão

Durante a madrugada o vento de leste soprou com rajadas fortes, que causaram alguns pequenos estragos, mas nada de especial.

Neste momento estão *20,2ºC*. A qualquer momento o vento vai rodar para leste e esta temperatura vai dar um grande salto, amanhã talvez até possa ultrapassar a máxima de hoje


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 01:03)

Por aqui também vai soprando de leste, embora fraco. Há pouco era possível percebê-lo através de fogo de artifício (fumo).

Já que falo nisso, alguém que perceba de festas/santos populares que me diga o que está a decorrer neste momento. Literalmente há pouco havia fogo de artifício em todas direcções, não muito atrás da passagem de ano.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2016 às 01:17)

Boas,
Sábado insuportável pelo Porto com uma "bela" máxima de 35,6ºC! 
Neste momento uns "agradáveis" 26,3ºC e um cheiro a queimado muito intenso.


----------



## qwerl (7 Ago 2016 às 01:25)

A lestada já entrou, e a temperatura subiu em menos de uma hora de 20,1ºC para 25,1ºC,e continua a subir, esta noite promete ser insuportável para dormir para muita gente


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 02:33)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, estão uns agradáveis 20 graus.
Durante o dia a TMAX foi de 34 graus. Amanhã, conto chegar aos 35 ou 36.

Nos 2 últimos dias, tenho registado boas amplitudes térmicas: ontem, os extremos foram 17/34 graus, anteontem foram 13/28 graus.  Noites tropicais "não sei o que é isso", ainda não registei nenhuma este ano.


P.S.  Por aqui, ainda bem longe dos valores da onda de calor de Julho de 2013, onde aqui a temperatura  nessa altura atingiu os 39.7 graus e registaram - se várias e sucessivas noites tropicais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 03:09)

james disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Por aqui, estão uns agradáveis 20 graus.
> Durante o dia a TMAX foi de 34 graus. Amanhã, conto chegar aos 35 ou 36.
> ...



Igual por aqui, ontem a EMA chegou aos 14ºC de madrugada, só reparei nisso agora. Impressionante, amplitude térmica a rondar os 24ºC ou mais. 


Também não tenho tido noites tropicias, longe disso. Hoje não sei se acontecerá, pois este vento de leste gosta de fazer das suas. Até agora graças a Deus a frescura nocturna tem me impedido de dormir no jardim, pois ninguém aguenta esta caloraça toda durante o dia. Amanhã veremos se há recorde...IPMA a dormir, onde está o aviso vermelho? 42ºC rebenta com o patamar do aviso vermelho (>38ºC).


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 07:52)

Bom dia,

Por terras Algarvias mas a acompanhar o que se passa aí pelo Litoral Norte ...

Mínima tropical mais alta desde que faço registos *25,3ºC* às 2:05h

Por essa hora a Lestada começou a entrar com toda a força, pelas 3:17h registava *29,4ºC *

Deixo aqui os gráficos das ultimas 24h na minha estacão ( Temp / Hum / Vento e Rajada ):

















Neste momento registo *27,7ºC* com vento *ENE 33km/h . *Impressionante o poder da Lestada


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 08:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> O Porto-cidade ultrapassou os 37°C, o interior do distrito terá ultrapassado esse valor, nomeadamente em zonas de vale do rio Sousa e do rio Tâmega, locais onde vivem largas dezenas de milhares de pessoas.



Por exemplo a estação Bitetos, próxima de Alpendurada (cota 39mts) registou ontem máxima de *40,0ºC* às 18:47h 

Link: https://portuguese.wunderground.com...=IPORTOVR3#history/s20160806/e20160806/mdaily

Só para comprovar que os vales dos Rios Douro, Tâmega, Sousa e Paiva aquecem e de que maneira...


----------



## AJCS (7 Ago 2016 às 08:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui também vai soprando de leste, embora fraco. Há pouco era possível percebê-lo através de fogo de artifício (fumo).
> 
> Já que falo nisso, alguém que perceba de festas/santos populares que me diga o que está a decorrer neste momento. Literalmente há pouco havia fogo de artifício em todas direcções, não muito atrás da passagem de ano.



Não se entende, eu chamo a isso estupidez e incompetência das autoridades, numa altura com estas condições meteorológicas é como lançar fogo ao mato. Os meios de comunicação alertam constantemente para os perigos dos churrascos na floresta, das pontas de cigarro, do lançamento de foguetes, etc. e andam por aí umas bestas a fazer exatamente isso. Será que eles perceberam a mensagem ao contrário ?

Não, é mesmo estupidez, da pura!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 09:27)

A esta hora e estações do instaladas juntos das praias registam temperaturas acima dos 30ºC , resultado do efeito föhn

Praia da Aguda *30,7ºC*
Leça da Palmeira *30,9ºC*
Porto Leixões *30,0ºC *(http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia)


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

mínima alta com *24.0 ºc* .

Neste momento já muito calor, lestada instalada com 29.1ºc , 28 % HR e vento E 19 Km/h.

Há uma bruma de fumo em especial mais para Leste, mas o cheiro chega à Cidade 

Mais para Sul bastante fumo escuro vindo de Leste e que já se estende sobre o mar..


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 10:15)

Lestada poderosa, registo *30ºC* e rajadas de *ENE* a *66km/h *


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 10:21)

Bom dia, 

A esta hora já estão 29 graus por aqui. 

A aquecer bem rápido!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Ago 2016 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

32,7ºC por aqui e a subir bem.


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 10:50)

31 graus!


----------



## AJCS (7 Ago 2016 às 11:04)

Já estão 30,3ºC e a subir rapidamente.

A mínima durante a noite foi de 24,7ºC

Vai ultrapassar a máxima de ontem!!!!


----------



## guimeixen (7 Ago 2016 às 11:13)

33,6ºC


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2016 às 11:16)

34 graus!


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 11:47)

33 graus!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 11:54)

Litoral a aquecer rapidamente com a lestada 

Praia da Aguda *36,4ºC*
Leça da Palmeira *36,8ºC*
Matosinhos* 35,6ºC*
Porto Leixões *34,3ºC*


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 12:52)

35 graus...


----------



## qwerl (7 Ago 2016 às 13:08)

39,0ºC na Praia da Aguda Ainda vai aos 40º hoje   Só no mar é que se está bem, bafo muito quente de leste, algum fumo de incêndio


----------



## AnDré (7 Ago 2016 às 13:18)

Às 11h UTC, Braga já ia nos *37ºC*. Recorde a caminho?


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 13:23)

Boas,

Que bafo incrível, a lestada persiste quente e seca. 

*35.5 ºc* actuais são nova máxima do ano por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 13:25)

Impressionante a estação *Leça da Palmeira (Sardoal) *chegou aos *40ºC *

Neste momento já está com brisa marítima de NW.

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA11


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 13:33)

Recorde anual sistematicamente a ser batido , sigo com *35.8 ºc*, 23 % HR 

Vento E 13 Km/h.

EDIT: *36.0 ºC* neste momento 

*36.6 ºc* no Isep:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 13:33)

37 graus 

Está uma lestada daquelas, um bafo quente que não se pode estar fora de casa!


----------



## qwerl (7 Ago 2016 às 13:41)

39,7ºC de máxima na Praia da Aguda, o vento já rodou e já vai nos 31,9ºC
Aqui ainda não rodou mas a qualquer momento também deverá rodar.
Muito fumo aqui em cima, caem algumas folhas queimadas

Leça da Palmeira chegou aos 40ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 13:44)

Merelim com 37°C às 12:00H!!


----------



## 1337 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:26)

Gemieira, Ponte de Lima, regista neste momento *40.3ºC  *


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 14:30)

E o vento não muda, sempre de Leste.

Sigo com* 36.9 ºc* , nova máxima do ano, está um bafo na rua que não se aguenta, aqui no Porto não estamos habituados a tanto calor. 

ISEP: *37.4 ºc*

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Muito fumo para NE e E com colunas bem grossas.


----------



## 1337 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:33)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVIANADO21#history

Torradeira incrível


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 14:37)

Vai bonito vai ... *37.2ºc* actuais, 17 % HR 

Vento E: 10 Km/h .

Completamente fora do comum este calor aqui no Porto


----------



## Thomar (7 Ago 2016 às 14:41)

cstools.net disse:


> Desceu um pouco cá, com o vento a rodar e começou a subir mais para o interior.
> 
> Esta é a estação galega a 4Km daqui a 400 metros de altura.
> 
> ...


Nota que essa estação regista os valores de temperatura a apenas 10cm do solo, é uma estação mais virada para a parte agrícola.
Junto ao solo a temperatura é mais elevada no verão e mais fria no inverno do que a temperatura do ar a 2 metros.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 14:41)

Está de facto um abuso isto hoje. Tórrido. Só mesmo comparável ao calor de 2013. Sensação incrível quando saio ao jardim, dá a sensação que até posso fritar ovos no chão. 

Estação mais próxima daqui, em Palmeira, marca 40,4°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 14:46)

Isto hoje está complicado aí em cima...

Registo *37,1ºC* com apenas 18% de humidade.

Vento NE a *19km/h*


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 14:46)

Isep: *38.1 ºc*

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

 Por aqui *37.6 ºc* 

Desculpem os post frequentes mas isto não é normal..


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 15:01)

*38.0 ºc*  neste momento e a lestada continua 

Isto é calor a mais, não se aguenta um bafo destes 

Este vento Leste é  " diabólico ", será que  a brisa marítima se esqueceu de aparecer hoje?


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:05)

40ºC gente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:08)

Neste momento *37,7ºC* é de recordar que a estação está instalada em cima do prédio, ou seja, bastante exposta a vento, zona alta com circulação de ar.

Na ruas ainda deve estar mais quente... Imagino como deve estar a baixa do Porto


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 15:09)

38 graus!  

Avista- se um incêndio grandito ao longe...


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

Por aqui às 14H estavam *38,8ºC**, *segundo a EMA. 


Fumo por todo o lado, enfim...um inferno autêntico.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Neste momento *37,7ºC* é de recordar que a estação está instalada em cima do prédio, ou seja, bastante exposta a vento, circulação de ar.
> 
> Na ruas ainda deve estar mais quente... Imagino como deve estar a baixa do Porto



Tal e qual como a minha num sítio alto e exposto no cimo de um prédio e na zona alta da Cidade, acho incrível a esta hora a lestada ainda estar bem definida, sigo com *38.2 ºc* 

Zonas mais abrigadas na baixa chegam ou ultrapassam os 40.0 ºc


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2016 às 15:15)

De facto.. 40ºC no Porto é algo muito incomum mesmo..a temperatura no iSEP continua a subir e já está nos 38,6ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 15:16)

james disse:


> Avista- se um incêndio grandito ao longe...





Ruipedroo disse:


> Fumo por todo o lado, enfim...um inferno autêntico.


----------



## qwerl (7 Ago 2016 às 15:19)

Acredito que os incríveis 39,7ºC de hoje tenham batido todos os recordes da história recente nesta zona, nunca senti tanto calor como hoje, era simplesmente incrível o calor o a lestada quente que se fazia sentir nesta zona 
Entretanto a nortada entrou em força e varreu este calor insuportável, bem mais fresco agora 

O céu encontra-se preenchido pelo fumo de vários incêndios ao ponto de tapar o sol e de trazer um ambiente doentio, um em Rio Meão, outro em Arouca, outro em Vale de Cambra e outro em Estarreja, estes 3 últimos na lista de ocorrências importantes da ANPC


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:21)

Realmente como se não bastasse este calor intenso ainda se leva com esta lestada a ferver. Que dia incrível, para mais tarde recordar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:24)

Snifa disse:


> Tal e qual como a minha num sítio alto e exposto no cimo de um prédio e na zona alta da Cidade, acho incrível a esta hora a lestada ainda estar bem definida, sigo com *38.2 ºc*
> 
> Zonas mais abrigadas na baixa chegam ou ultrapassam os 40.0 ºc



Hoje a lestada está tal maneira forte que ainda não deixou a brisa marítima entrar por aqui. As rajadas fortes que registei durante a manhã (*66km/h*) eram um pronuncio do poder da lestada.

Atuais *38,2ºC*

Vamos lá ver até quando vai durar...


----------



## guimeixen (7 Ago 2016 às 15:26)

40,0°C por aqui, que forno!


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 15:26)

*38.5 ºc* neste momento 

O ISEP já atingiu os  *39.0ºc*, incrível


----------



## Nando Costa (7 Ago 2016 às 15:32)

Boas, de volta ao seguimento. Bem, isto hoje está um horror. Se o Porto já vai nos 38 graus, diria que por Valongo já ultrapassamos os 40 graus. Muito calor, de facto. Também com iso 25 a chegar ao norte de Portugal e uma corrente de leste bem vincada, já era de esperar temperaturas nesta ordem de grandeza. Braga é que deve estar a bater novo máximo histórico, de 42 graus. Entretanto, daqui de Alfena avisto muito fumo para os lados de Gondomar, o incêndio deve ter-se agravado e avisto mais uma coluna de fumo bem negra aqui em Alfena, para os lados da A41, na direção Alfena - Agrela. Horrível. Não me canso de dizer, se fosse uma semana com este calor, o que seria de nós?...


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:34)

Snifa disse:


> *38.5 ºc* neste momento
> 
> O ISEP já atingiu os  *39.0ºc*, incrível



Qual a Velocidade vento por aí?

Atuais 38,2ºC NE 13km/h

No ISEP é a máxima mais alta que aparece nos registos. Isto hoje é só bater recordes


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:35)

40,8ºC

Ainda assim não deve ultrapassar o meu recorde, que curiosamente foi também a 7 de Agosto (de 2003)


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 15:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Qual a Velocidade vento por aí?
> 
> Atuais 38,2ºC NE 13km/h



Neste momento tenho vento E a 10 Km/h, às vezes varia para ENE.

Mantenho os *38.5 ºc 
*
O céu está escuro para Leste e NE, é só fumo e colunas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:41)

No centro de Braga a esta hora deve estar um ambiente surreal. Não é brincadeira nenhuma. O IPMA anda a brincar com isto. Muito próximo de se baterem recordes em muitos locais e nem um aviso vermelho. Mas eles pensam que isto é o Alentejo?

É o que referiu o Snifa, se não se querem dar ao trabalho ou fazer muito alarido mais vale mudarem os critérios.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 15:44)

Ruipedroo disse:


> No centro de Braga a esta hora deve estar um ambiente surreal. Não é brincadeira nenhuma. O IPMA anda a brincar com isto. Muito próximo de se baterem recordes em muitos locais e nem um aviso vermelho. Mas eles pensam que isto é o Alentejo?
> 
> É o que referiu o Snifa, se não se querem dar ao trabalho ou fazer muito alarido mais vale mudarem os critérios.





Ruipedroo disse:


> No centro de Braga a esta hora deve estar um ambiente surreal. Não é brincadeira nenhuma. O IPMA anda a brincar com isto. Muito próximo de se baterem recordes em muitos locais e nem um aviso vermelho. Mas eles pensam que isto é o Alentejo?
> 
> É o que referiu o Snifa, se não se querem dar ao trabalho ou fazer muito alarido mais vale mudarem os critérios.


Dá muito trabalho ter alerta vermelho e o pessoal deve estar de férias


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 15:47)

cstools.net disse:


> Deve ser o de Ponte de Lima não?
> Geraz do Lima também arde, mas está em fase de rescaldo.
> 
> Mais outro incêndio em Valença (Cerdal)
> ...




Sim, é capaz de ser. 

Entretanto, a temperatura caminha para os 39 graus... 

Que fornalha, tudo queima por aqui, até o chão... 

Não se aguenta andar na rua...


----------



## Nando Costa (7 Ago 2016 às 15:48)

Enfim... A incompetência do IPMA já roça a vergonha...


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:49)

A subir muito lentamente, *38,5ºC* e *15%* de HR

Vento NE *16km/h

*


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 15:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Realmente como se não bastasse este calor intenso ainda se leva com esta lestada a ferver. Que dia incrível, para mais tarde recordar.



Realmente leva- se com um bafo quente na cara proveniente da lestada, parece lume... 

Por aqui, a lestada mantém - se firme.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 15:54)

*38.7 ºc* actuais , vento ENE 13 Km/h.

Nova máxima no ISEP com* 39.2 ºc* às 15:48 h 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:55)

41,2ºC tenham dó e piedade dos turistas na baixa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:59)

Snifa disse:


> *38.7 ºc* actuais , vento ENE 13 Km/h.
> 
> Nova máxima no ISEP com* 39.2 ºc* às 15:48 h
> 
> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/



Estou com sérias dúvidas se a brisa marítima vai chegar, já são 16h e ainda nada... Se chegar vai ser um alívio 

38,7ºC NE 11km/h


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 16:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estou com sérias dúvidas se a brisa marítima vai chegar, já são 16h e ainda nada... Se chegar vai ser um alívio
> 
> 38,7ºC NE 11km/h



Já chegou a P.Rubras, não deve tardar a chegar a essa zona


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 16:07)

*14UTC - Porto, Massarelos - 41,9ºC *

3ª estação mais quente de Portugal

Real?


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 16:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *14UTC - Porto, Massarelos - 41,9ºC *
> 
> 3ª estação mais quente de Portugal
> 
> Real?



Trata-se de uma RUEMA com influência da Cidade, construções envolventes e numa zona mais baixa.

Penso que o valor estará correcto para a zona que representa e é de facto notável 

Acredito mais nestes 41.9 ºc de Massarelos do que nuns 40ºc da Serra do Pilar ( lugar alto e exposto )

Mas atenção, não conheço a estação e não sei se ( eventualmente ) não estará com algum problema, o que é certo é que o IPMA retirou ( ou está com alguma falha) a Serra do Pilar e colocou Massarelos on line...


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 16:12)

Imagino como andará a ausente Serra do Pilar lol. Mesmo a S.Gens que é EMA, e em Matosinhos, já está perto dos 40ºC.

41,5ºC, falta-me um bocadinho assim para chegar a 2003.


----------



## AnDré (7 Ago 2016 às 16:13)

Estava previsto, mas agora parece real. 
O recorde de 39,5ºC de Braga já ficou para trás.
*
40,2ºC* em Braga, Merelim às 14h UTC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 16:13)

*40,2ºC **às 15H, é o novo recorde! *


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2016 às 16:15)

Essa temperatura no Porto custa a acreditar mas na minha opinião foi fortemente influenciada pela enorme quantidade de incêndios que rodeio o distrito. Ainda assim praticamente 42ºC nesta cidade é recorde absoluto. Esperemos pelo comunicado oficial do IPMA.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 16:22)

Bem, o cenário a Leste e NE do Porto é simplesmente surreal, tudo arde, fumo preto  com várias colunas grossas...

A lestada mantém-se , sigo com *39.2 ºc* ( máxima do ano)

Isep: *39.6ºc* ( nova máxima)  

Ir á rua é parecido com abrir a porta do forno, incrivel


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 16:23)

Não me parece que o IPMA falará de Massarelos. Só falam de P.Rubras, de S.Gens e S.Pilar (quando as outras avariam).

A de Massarelos faz-me lembrar o inicio dos anos 2000 quando haviam, para além desta, as RUEMAS da Sé e do Bonfim. A de Massarelos era a mais fria das 3, e a do Bonfim a mais quente.

42,0ºC - séra que falei cedo demais? Ta quase!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2016 às 16:26)

Boa tarde,

Refugiado em casa desde as 11 da manhã. 36,8ºC neste momento. Máxima de 39ºC pelas 14h20, mínima de 24,4ºC. O céu está cinzento...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 16:27)

james disse:


> Sim, é capaz de ser.
> 
> Entretanto, a temperatura caminha para os 39 graus...
> 
> ...



Boas James, estás igualar os teus registos de 2013? Impressionante o calor aí em cima.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Ago 2016 às 16:33)

Por cá cumulus a avisar 40,7ºC


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 16:33)

Vou ficar tão lixado se não bater o recorde, esperei 13 anos por este momento, não posso esperar outros 13 lol


----------



## guimeixen (7 Ago 2016 às 16:37)

40,2ºC  Vejo pelo menos 3 incêndios entre NW a E e bastante fumo no céu.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2016 às 16:47)

Panorama de há alguns minutos atrás...



Forest Fires. Porto, 07-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Está pior agora...


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 16:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas James, estás igualar os teus registos de 2013? Impressionante o calor aí em cima.




Boas.  

Sim, está próximo do recorde de 2013. 
Chegou a descer à pouco, mas voltou de novo a subir e de novo com   cerca de 38 graus.


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2016 às 16:54)

42ºC no grande Porto é um absoluto recorde... mais um neste verão.
Estou espantado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 17:02)

Registo *39ºC* 

Vento virou agora mesmo para Norte/NNW , humidade a subir.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 17:02)

Igualei. Não sei se faça festa ou se chore


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 17:06)

Novo recorde para Braga, *41.2ºc* às 15 UTC:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/

Aviso vermelho? Para quê? É uma situação perfeitamente normal e banal... no Dubai...


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2016 às 17:06)

Temperatura a baixar rapidamente, está nos 35,1ºC agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 17:09)

*Porto, Massarelos - 43ºC

Braga - 41,2ºC

Lousã - 43,4ºC 

*


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 17:12)

Nojo dos 42,7ºC deve ser a barreira invisivel. Ainda por cima vai-me dar mais trabalho porque vou ter de pôr 2 datas para a mesma temperatura.


----------



## AJCS (7 Ago 2016 às 17:15)

Aqui ficou pelos 38,7ºC, a mínima foi de 24,7ºC 
HR 20%
QNH 1017 mbar


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2016 às 17:19)

temperaturas habituais na margem esquerda do guadiana... não no porto onde o noroeste atlântico não costuma dar hipótese.
Se alguém tiver as séries anteriores dos máximos, a saber por quandos graus se rompeu o recorde, talvez por mais de 2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 17:32)

43ºC em Massarelos, Porto????
Como está essa estação instalada????


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 17:38)

41°c Record nunca registei uma temperatura tão alta nesta zona.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## vegastar (7 Ago 2016 às 17:57)

Record absoluto da minha estação na Trofa: 40,6C

É uma estação que fica no topo de um prédio de 4 andares, muito exposta ao vento. Na rua deve estar ainda mais é insuportável. Aqui no Algarve estão uns gélidos 30C.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 18:31)

*41,8ºC *às 17H. 


E este vento de leste...Meu Deus, até custa a acreditar que isto é vida real, parece o ar que bate na cara quando abro o forno.


Para mais tarde contar aos netos.


----------



## Névoa (7 Ago 2016 às 18:32)

Nickname disse:


> 43ºC em Massarelos, Porto????
> Como está essa estação instalada????



Esta estação muito provavelmente está situada num espaço do governo, num palacete/quinta, e uma das fachadas deste local dá para a Campo Alegre. A área é vasta e ampla, há imenso verde, e o espaço será bem melhor do que se espera de uma RUEMA.

Agora, aquela zona do Porto, com forte influência do Douro, é quentíssima nesta altura do ano, e acredito piamente neste valor.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 18:32)

Se aqui em Merelim foi aos ~42ºC, que fará no centro da cidade? Andou a rondar os 44ºC, não tenho a menor dúvida.


----------



## Nando Costa (7 Ago 2016 às 18:40)

Meu Deus. Está tudo a arder. So vejo colunas de fumo, colunas essas que vão tapando o sol, apresentado se este um tanto palido alaranjado. E Valongo chegou mesmo os 41 graus. Dia incrível este para mais tarde recordar. Agora em contrapartida era bom que no próximo inverno tinhassemos um dia temperaturas negativas e alguns flocos de neve. Mas isto ja sou eu a pedir muito...


----------



## karkov (7 Ago 2016 às 18:48)

Final de tarde por Moledo do Minho depois de um dia tórrido... O fumo de um dos muitos incêndios do concelho de Valença a "acabar" com o dia de sol...













Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 18:53)

Ambiente doentio pelo Porto, muito fumo no ar e já tapa o sol ficando uma luz amarelada..

Aspecto neste momento  para E/NE:


----------



## CptRena (7 Ago 2016 às 18:57)

Céu doentio, azul, cinzento e castanho. O bafo ainda continua, mas nada comparado com o que têm relatado por aqui, aí mais para o Norte.



guisilva5000 disse:


> *14UTC - Porto, Massarelos - 41,9ºC *
> 
> 3ª estação mais quente de Portugal
> 
> Real?





Snifa disse:


> Trata-se de uma RUEMA com influência da Cidade, construções envolventes e numa zona mais baixa.
> 
> Penso que o valor estará correcto para a zona que representa e é de facto notável
> 
> ...





Skizzo disse:


> Imagino como andará a ausente Serra do Pilar lol. Mesmo a S.Gens que é EMA, e em Matosinhos, já está perto dos 40ºC.
> 
> 41,5ºC, falta-me um bocadinho assim para chegar a 2003.





criz0r disse:


> Essa temperatura no Porto custa a acreditar mas na minha opinião foi fortemente influenciada pela enorme quantidade de incêndios que rodeio o distrito. Ainda assim praticamente 42ºC nesta cidade é recorde absoluto. Esperemos pelo comunicado oficial do IPMA.





Skizzo disse:


> Não me parece que o IPMA falará de Massarelos. Só falam de P.Rubras, de S.Gens e S.Pilar (quando as outras avariam).
> 
> A de Massarelos faz-me lembrar o inicio dos anos 2000 quando haviam, para além desta, as RUEMAS da Sé e do Bonfim. A de Massarelos era a mais fria das 3, e a do Bonfim a mais quente.
> 
> 42,0ºC - séra que falei cedo demais? Ta quase!



Não me parece que tenha sido o IPMA a tirar a da Serra e a pôr a de Massarelos. Como dizes @Snifa, alguma  falha. A de Aveiro também está sumida desde ontem. Isto cheira-me às falhas do costume. A ver se daqui a pouco vou ligar o PC à de Aveiro, e tentar ver o problema. Mas deve ser da central. Ontem levou reset no modem, no datalogger e de nada serviu. Uns dias atrás também tinha acontecido algo do género, e depois de ter feito reset ao modem, ela voltou ao site. Se calhar foi apenas coincidência.
A da Serra do Pilar também fica bem abrigada. O único lado mais aberto é de Nordeste a Sudeste, o resto tem árvores altas, o edifício do observatório. Então o ar quente acumula ali. Assim como o ar frio. Aquilo de noite consegue gelar bem.



Nickname disse:


> 43ºC em Massarelos, Porto????
> Como está essa estação instalada????


.
Está instalada dentro da escola, por isso fica muito abrigada e está sujeita às condições urbanas.


----------



## Névoa (7 Ago 2016 às 19:04)

@CptRena: Massarelos está numa escola? Pelo mapa, e pelos meus cálculos, é vizinha de uma faculdade, mas não compartilha desta área.

Edit. Já estou a ver de quescola fala, esta seria na Galiza... eu acho que a estação se localiza num espaço perto da Junta de Massarelos, ou seja, mais para cima, isso também porque a situação seria então semelhante à de S. Gens. Claro, posso estar enganada.

De qualquer das formas, continua a ser uma zona quentíssima.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 19:14)

Há cerca de uma hora:


----------



## Topê (7 Ago 2016 às 19:39)

Desculpem a expressão mas que dia marado este hoje ai no Norte....incendios,calores absurdos dá dó ver este cenário dia triste este.De certeza que records absolutos vão ser batidos.Não esperava algo deste genero,principalmente no litoral.Interior mais fresco,Litoral a arder.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Ago 2016 às 19:52)

Névoa disse:


> @CptRena: Massarelos está numa escola? Pelo mapa, e pelos meus cálculos, é vizinha de uma faculdade, mas não compartilha desta área.
> 
> Edit. Já estou a ver de quescola fala, esta seria na Galiza... eu acho que a estação se localiza num espaço perto da Junta de Massarelos, ou seja, mais para cima, isso também porque a situação seria então semelhante à de S. Gens. Claro, posso estar enganada.
> 
> De qualquer das formas, continua a ser uma zona quentíssima.



Boa tarde,

Onde posso encontrar os dados relativos a essa estação?
Tenho um pressentimento que fica na Escola Básica do Bom Sucesso ou o Infantário atrás da própria Junta…


----------



## manchester (7 Ago 2016 às 19:52)

39,6ºC foi a máxima que registei aqui na minha estação e mínima de 24ºC...dia insano este, certamente que foram batidos recordes de temperatura máxima em muitas estações, inclusivamente em zonas de praias...


----------



## Topê (7 Ago 2016 às 19:59)

E eu a pensar que o calor iria incidir mais no centro e centro-sul do pais,vale do tejo, por o que ia vendo nos modelos e nas previsões.A lestada no norte não deu hipoteses.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 20:19)

Ainda com 31.4ºc. 

Foto que fiz há minutos mostra o ambiente pesado e de fumo sobre a Cidade, com uma luz amarelada doentia:


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 20:33)

Boas,

Extremos hoje: *25,3ºC */ *39,0ºC*

Ainda com *34,3ºC* e *30%* de humidade. Vento fraco de NNE. Hoje a brisa marítima durou apenas 2h por aqui. Dia histórico !

Imagem satélite 19:40h, impressionante a quantidade de fumo empurrado para o mar 





É esperar que não venha pela noite a Lestada intensa...


----------



## DMartins (7 Ago 2016 às 20:44)

*42.3° *em Guimarães  às 16:28h.
Foi a temperatura mais alta registada na minha estação desde que a tenho à cerca de 10 anos, logo seguido dos *40.0° *de ontem. Tive o cuidado de tirar uma foto. O sensor está em abrigo.
Se tirasse uma foto a 360° neste momento poderia mostrar o inferno que está o céu é os 8 focos de incêndio visíveis em todos os lados. Nunca vi nada assim....


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 21:08)

Deixo também aqui a foto do incêndio perto de Barcelos:


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2016 às 21:20)

Boa noite.

Hoje obtive a TMax desde que tenho a estação (2011): 38,7°C!

Muito, muito calor neste nosso litoral norte.
O cenário é desolador aqui à volta. Temos um CINTURÃO DE FOGO!
São 10 incêndios que visualisei há bocado. Uma perfeita loucura... 

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 21:47)

Boa noite. 

Por aqui,  a temperatura chegou aos 38.7 graus, quase foi aos 39... 

A esta hora ainda estão 28 graus... 

Aqui à volta,  3 gigantescos incêndios.  Viana, Ponte de Lima e Barcelos ( este é monstruoso, tenho informação que a nacional Barcelos - Viana está cortada).  Se a Lestada regressar esta noite, nem é bom pensar na " energia " que poderão dar aos incêndios...


----------



## 1337 (7 Ago 2016 às 21:47)

Já que falamos em recordes, mais um também em Ponte de Lima, a maior desde que tenho dados, a anterior tinha sido em 2013 com 40.3ºC, hoje foi a uns incríveis 42.1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2016 às 22:03)

E para o nosso distrito do Porto um avisinho amarelo...Felicidade!!! 
Estive hoje na praia de Vila Chá, Vila do Conde, e de manhã o calor era marcado.
Pelas 12.55h o vento rodou para NO e lá refrescou um bocado, instalando-se a famosa NORTADA.

Tatual: 23,9°C
Hr: 38%

Noite abafada...


Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteoamador (7 Ago 2016 às 22:19)

Boas

Máxima hoje de 43.2 ºC atualmente estão 32.4ºC

Aqui pelo concelho não se registou nada de de grave relativamente aos incêndios mas ao longe para-se que tudo está relativamente a arder, vêm-se enormes colunas de fumo negro um cenário muito desolador


----------



## Névoa (7 Ago 2016 às 22:51)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Onde posso encontrar os dados relativos a essa estação?
> Tenho um pressentimento que fica na Escola Básica do Bom Sucesso ou o Infantário atrás da própria Junta…



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=903&idEstacao=903

Aqui tens a tabeka horária. Há um tempo atrás estava a ver o mapa das estações que figura algures no site do ipma (depois deixo cá o link, quando der de novo com aquilo, não é uma opção muito visível) e vi que ficaria na Campo Alegre, próxima da junta. Ora... há lá uma quinta enorme, cujas traseiras dão para a Flup, que é uma Direcção Regional. Penso que a estação situa-se lá, pois seria a região ideal, e assim como S. Gens, ficaria numa área verde pertencente a uma Direcção. Faz todo o sentido, custa-me acreditar que esteja num espaço reduzido ou fechado, o que não fazria sentido para qualquer estação.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 23:04)

33,1ºC a esta hora ainda por aqui.

Ao final da tarde tive de sair e estava a VCI praticamente a arder junto ao Nó do Mercado Abastecedor, via-se mesmo labaredas.

Fui à Foz e as nuvens de fumo acumulavam-se com um sol vermelho vivo


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 23:15)

O meu telemóvel é que é foleiro por que a cor do sol estava rosa choque, foi algo que nunca vi mesmo.
Na esplanada caía cinza.

Mais algumas:


----------



## Névoa (7 Ago 2016 às 23:24)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Onde posso encontrar os dados relativos a essa estação?
> Tenho um pressentimento que fica na Escola Básica do Bom Sucesso ou o Infantário atrás da própria Junta…



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Porto,Massarelos


Não sei se foi este o mapa que consultei, mas também dá para ter uma ideia apesar da falta de resolução. Com o tablet, consigo ampliar de forma a ver a Rotunda da Boavista e Agramonte acima da estação, depois é só acompanhar a rua que desce do Bom Sucesso até que cruze com a Campo Alegre. Lá encontramos, no mapa, a estação, que coincide com o local que referi no post anterior.

Edit. O link não abre muito bem, então na mapa deve-se escolher a opção OSM para que as ruas fiquem mais visíveis.


----------



## RamalhoMR (8 Ago 2016 às 00:08)

Boa noite

Bom....acho que pelos comentários dos outros membros deu-se para perceber o Inferno que se instalou aqui pelo o Norte. E Terrível para trabalhar ( como o meu caso ).
Hoje de manha a caminho da estação de comboios, a ventania que se levantou em conjunto com o fumo proveniente do incêndio que deflagrou por detrás do Bom Jesus ( julgo que tenha sido o começo de o de S.Mamede ) fez com que a situação fosse algo bizarra, parecia um filme. Braga estava completamente fosca com a quantidade de fumo, e o ar insuportável de se respirar. No entanto e isto em Guimarães vejo que se tinha instalado o caos. Incêndios atrás de incêndios , Focos ora a Norte, ora a sul a Oeste. 
Ja a caminho para a casa, entre Pereirinhas -Cuca- Lordelo - Santo Tirso, reparei no cenário desolador.Mais focos de incêndios por tudo o quanto era sitio.....e em Lousado deu para a ver o enorme fogo que deflagrava em Barcelos.
E o calor esse, sem comentários. Nunca pensei que aqui no Norte, pudesse chegar aos valores registados. E obra.

Por agora, continua o ambiente quente, e muito fumo do incêndio que ainda deflagra por detrás da minha área de residência....

E a noite promete ser complicada para dormir também...

Abraço.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 00:16)

Mais uma mínima tropical a caminho ... Ainda registo *31ºC* com vento de Leste já começa a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 00:19)

cstools.net disse:


> Bem visíveis as colunas que começaram de tarde no distrito de Viana do Castelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressionante!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 00:35)

Sigo com 23°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (8 Ago 2016 às 00:36)

Ou se investiga seriamente quem tem interesse nestes incêndios ou para o ano estaremos todos a repetir as mesmas frases. É fundamental criar leis que impeçam seja quem for de lucrar um cêntimo com isto. O simples facto de todos os anos se perderem riquezas incalculáveis, podendo  a maior delas ser a vida humana, deveria gerar nos nossos governantes um ímpeto tal que só terminasse no dia em que nunca mais houvesse um incêndio provocado por mãos criminosas. Até lá tudo não passa de aflição, noticia de telejornal e deixar mato crescer, até voltar a acontecer.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2016 às 00:48)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda com 31.4ºc.
> 
> Foto que fiz há minutos mostra o ambiente pesado e de fumo sobre a Cidade, com uma luz amarelada doentia:



Fantástica!  Pena que seja por maus motivos...


----------



## ruka (8 Ago 2016 às 00:51)

temperaturas mínimas previstas para esta madrugada pela AEMET






e pelo AROME para as 7h da manhã


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2016 às 00:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Deixo também aqui a foto do incêndio perto de Barcelos:


Brutal também esta!  Que cores!
Ainda 28,6ºC por aqui. Não vai ser fácil dormir hoje.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2016 às 01:12)

Já está na casa dos 22ºC por aqui. Mínimas tropicais, o que é isso?


Esta zona deve ter algum ar condicionado gigante por aí escondido. 


Impressionante como a temperatura cai a pique com a chegada da noite. Caiu 11ºC das 20H às 22H, 5,5ºC por hora.


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 01:26)

A Temperatura aqui também caiu a pique, após o forno que foi o dia de hoje. 

Sigo com 21 graus.


----------



## CptRena (8 Ago 2016 às 01:50)

Aí para o Norte é só calor. Aqui na Gafanha está nos 19,0°C, na minha varanda, e 18,6°C numa PCE na outra Gafanha (da Nazaré). Quando chegar a lestada a meio da madrugada já deverá subir isto.




Névoa disse:


> @CptRena: Massarelos está numa escola? Pelo mapa, e pelos meus cálculos, é vizinha de uma faculdade, mas não compartilha desta área.
> 
> Edit. Já estou a ver de quescola fala, esta seria na Galiza... eu acho que a estação se localiza num espaço perto da Junta de Massarelos, ou seja, mais para cima, isso também porque a situação seria então semelhante à de S. Gens. Claro, posso estar enganada.
> 
> De qualquer das formas, continua a ser uma zona quentíssima.





Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Onde posso encontrar os dados relativos a essa estação?
> Tenho um pressentimento que fica na Escola Básica do Bom Sucesso ou o Infantário atrás da própria Junta…





Névoa disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=903&idEstacao=903
> 
> Aqui tens a tabeka horária. Há um tempo atrás estava a ver o mapa das estações que figura algures no site do ipma (depois deixo cá o link, quando der de novo com aquilo, não é uma opção muito visível) e vi que ficaria na Campo Alegre, próxima da junta. Ora... há lá uma quinta enorme, cujas traseiras dão para a Flup, que é uma Direcção Regional. Penso que a estação situa-se lá, pois seria a região ideal, e assim como S. Gens, ficaria numa área verde pertencente a uma Direcção. Faz todo o sentido, custa-me acreditar que esteja num espaço reduzido ou fechado, o que não fazria sentido para qualquer estação.





Névoa disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Porto,Massarelos
> 
> 
> Não sei se foi este o mapa que consultei, mas também dá para ter uma ideia apesar da falta de resolução. Com o tablet, consigo ampliar de forma a ver a Rotunda da Boavista e Agramonte acima da estação, depois é só acompanhar a rua que desce do Bom Sucesso até que cruze com a Campo Alegre. Lá encontramos, no mapa, a estação, que coincide com o local que referi no post anterior.
> ...



Inside info: Escola Sec Inf D Henrique.




Skizzo disse:


> 33,1ºC a esta hora ainda por aqui.
> 
> Ao final da tarde tive de sair e estava a VCI praticamente a arder junto ao Nó do Mercado Abastecedor, via-se mesmo labaredas.
> 
> Fui à Foz e as nuvens de fumo acumulavam-se com um sol vermelho vivo





Skizzo disse:


> O meu telemóvel é que é foleiro por que a cor do sol estava rosa choque, foi algo que nunca vi mesmo.
> Na esplanada caía cinza.
> 
> Mais algumas:



Aqui em Aveiro o pôr do sol também foi com cor rosa intenso, que o meu telemóvel também não conseguiu captar.


----------



## Névoa (8 Ago 2016 às 03:44)

@CptRena: a memória falha, e então fiz uma pesquisa com escolas deste nome. Há efectivamente uma na região que pertence a este conglomerado de escolas. Fica bem perto da junta (não sei se é a que o Paelagius referiu-se há bocado) mas só conheço o espaço de vista, será também muito perto do Bom Sucesso, pertíssimo de onde morei por muitos anos, aliás. E é mesmo muito quente, lá!

Fica então a correção, obrigada por finalmente esclarecer este ponto! Não seria, para mim, o local ideal, mas não mando nisso!


----------



## DMartins (8 Ago 2016 às 05:23)

Bom dia.
Noite terrível.
São 5:22 da manhã e estão somente *29.6°
*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 07:30)

Bom dia !mais um dia de muito calor e caminho...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 07:37)

Bom dia, 

O céu está preto e o ar irrespirável com o cheiro a queimado, em resultado de tantos incêndios. 

A temperatura já é de 23 graus...


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 07:59)

Bom dia,

É verdadeiramente impressionante o que está a acontecer no litoral norte, tive uma mínima super tropical *27,8ºC* às 2:32h  

Registo da temperaturas nas últimas 24h na minha estação :





Atuais *30,4ºC* e *28%* de humidade, o vento sopra a *24km/h *de* Leste / ENE*


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 08:21)

Gráfico da estação Praia da Aguda:

Subida da temperatura a meio da madrugada devido ao aparecimento da Lestada, 30ºC pelas 4h da manhã


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 08:33)

Bom dia, 

grande bafo a esta hora, sigo com 29.7 ºc  Lestada bem instalada, moderada com rajadas.

mínima de *25.4 ºc*.

É só colunas de fumo, nomeadamente para NNE e SE.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Ago 2016 às 08:34)

Bom dia,

Céu cheio de fumo




Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 09:28)

São 9:25h e já sigo com *31.5ºc*

Lestada bem instalada pois claro. 

Impressionante , em redor do Porto é só incêndios..


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2016 às 09:46)

Snifa disse:


> São 9:25h e já sigo com *31.5ºc*
> 
> Lestada bem instalada pois claro.
> 
> Impressionante , em redor do Porto é só incêndios..



Sem dúvida Snifa, quase 32ºC a esta hora no grande Porto é de facto incrível, consigo imaginar o enorme efeito de estufa derivado do fumo dos incêndios na região envolvente. O Norte do País o nosso pulmão Português está em chamas  .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 10:08)

34°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 10:28)

*33.0 ºC* e uma grande coluna de fumo na direcção da Freita..

Vento ENE: 28 Km/h.


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 10:38)

O forno já está ligado de novo.
A temperatura a subir rapidamente, já vai nos 31 graus! 

Impressionante as cortinas de fumo resultantes das dezenas de incêndios que lavram por toda a região.  De vez em quando também " chove " cinza.



Em Guimarães, onde também tenho um sensor ( embora muito raramente faca referência a dados)   a Temperatura já vai nos 36 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 10:51)

Já com *33,3ºC* e vento *ENE 26km/h. 
*
Nas serras deve estar a soprar com muito mais intensidade, terrível para os incêndios..


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2016 às 11:18)

Bom dia.

Por Paços de Ferreira já estão 34,0°C, com 28% de Humidade relativa.

É da humidade...ou da falta dela! 
Tudo arde, múltiplos focos de incêndio, muitos fogachos e alguns verdadeiros incêndios.
Isto parece é um CAMPO DE BATALHA!!!


Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 11:19)

Neste momento *34.1 ºc* , estão a cair cinzas e algumas bem grandes.

Vento E: 29 Km/h.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 11:47)

*35.2 ºc* e muito fumo/faúlhas no ar...

Lestada moderada com rajadas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 11:48)

triste previsibilidade estes incendios.. ainda vai ser pior que ontem...36°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Topê (8 Ago 2016 às 12:12)

Estas temperaturas loucas são totalmente anormais para o Litoral Norte e o resultado está ai a natureza, a extensa flora verdejante e rica da região responde como em jeito de repulsa.
Enquanto o Vale do Tejo, Alentejo, Sado, Interior do pais, a natureza está preparado para isto, no Litoral norte temos este cenário dantesco.
É muito ingrato para uma região que tem um clima chuvoso e atlântico durante 9 meses do ano, e no Verão depois tenha este período seco e estival que este ano tem sido brutal.
Se juntarmos a um Julho seco, estes aquecimentos brutais com 40 º graus em todo o lado dá nisto. Não sei até que ponto não deveria ser accionado estado de emergência ou similar nessa região, ouvia na TSF responsáveis a dizer que está haver ruptura de meios humanos para combater os incêndios que estão a surgir que nem cogumelos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 12:21)

Já com *36ºC* e vento *ENE 13km/h 
*
Parece que a brisa marítima vai entrar mais cedo do que ontem.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Ago 2016 às 12:22)

38,6ºC, não pára de subir.

Muito fumo também.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 12:55)

*37°c* por aqui,mas que bafo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 12:55)

41 °c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Ago 2016 às 13:32)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Hoje obtive a TMax desde que tenho a estação (2011): 38,7°C!
> 
> Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk



E hoje vais a caminho de novo recorde quase de certeza, só se o vento rodar agora para o quadrante oeste isso não acontecerá, incrível.


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 13:33)

36 graus


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2016 às 13:38)

Topê disse:


> Estas temperaturas loucas são totalmente anormais para o Litoral Norte e o resultado está ai a natureza, a extensa flora verdejante e rica da região responde como em jeito de repulsa.
> Enquanto o Vale do Tejo, Alentejo, Sado, Interior do pais, a natureza está preparado para isto, no Litoral norte temos este cenário dantesco.
> É muito ingrato para uma região que tem um clima chuvoso e atlântico durante 9 meses do ano, e no Verão depois tenha este período seco e estival que este ano tem sido brutal.
> Se juntarmos a um Julho seco, estes aquecimentos brutais com 40 º graus em todo o lado dá nisto. Não sei até que ponto não deveria ser accionado estado de emergência ou similar nessa região, ouvia na TSF responsáveis a dizer que está haver ruptura de meios humanos para combater os incêndios que estão a surgir que nem cogumelos.


Para o IPMA está tudo bem. Acabaram por não emitir nenhum aviso de risco extremo. Apesar de já não esperar nada deles continua a ser vergonhoso. Estão mesmo a afundar, ou melhor, no fundo já estão...agora estão a escavar.

-----------------

Por aqui mais um dia de pesadelo. Há pouco no carro marcava 40°C redondos.


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 13:41)

é triste ver o que se passa nestes país com os incêndios, principalmente hoje no distrito de Aveiro (e não só)
só os 2 incêndios em Águeda e Aveiro têm 11! frentes e já arderam vários armazéns.
é ridículo, para não dizer outra coisa..


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 13:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Para o IPMA está tudo bem. Acabaram por não emitir nenhum aviso de risco extremo. Apesar de já não esperar nada deles continua a ser vergonhoso. Estão mesmo a afundar, ou melhor, no fundo já estão...agora estão a escavar.



Vergonhoso é a palavra certa para descrever a postura do  IPMA relativamente a este evento de calor e a falta de avisos adequados.

Por aqui máxima até ao momento *37.2 ºc* 

Agora 36.7 ºc.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 13:46)

Registo *38,3ºC* e vento de *NNE 11km/h
*
Brisa a chegar, humidade já a subir

Edit: NNW 9km/h


----------



## Skizzo (8 Ago 2016 às 13:56)

40,5ºC


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 13:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Para o IPMA está tudo bem. Acabaram por não emitir nenhum aviso de risco extremo. Apesar de já não esperar nada deles continua a ser vergonhoso. Estão mesmo a afundar, ou melhor, no fundo já estão...agora estão a escavar.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Por aqui mais um dia de pesadelo. Há pouco no carro marcava 40°C redondos.




Uns dos problemas do IPMA  é a sua rigidez burocrática. Agarram - se àqueles parâmetros, os números, emitem um aviso e o trabalho deles está feito.
Não utilizam ( se calhar não podem) a sua visão de especialistas em meteorologia.
Com as cheias é a mesma coisa. Para o IPMA, cair 100 mm no final do Verão ( que no máximo provoca pequenas inundações urbanas)  dá direito a aviso vermelho. Mas, em situações de frentes sucessivas com solos totalmente saturados e riscos de cheias e derrocadas ( em que por pouco que chova é problemático) , não são capazes de colocar um aviso mais grave e limitam - se, como sempre, a ver apenas os critérios que estão no papel.
São estas coisas que descredibilizam os avisos e fazem as pessoas não ligar muito.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Ago 2016 às 14:01)

As de ontem, para mais tarde recordar







Penso que as 3 bateram recorde.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Ago 2016 às 14:15)

Já vi que hoje a previsão do IPMA foi outra vez falhada, e sempre inferior aos valores atingidos. Gente incompetente mesmo.


----------



## Topê (8 Ago 2016 às 14:33)

Skizzo disse:


> Já vi que hoje a previsão do IPMA foi outra vez falhada, e sempre inferior aos valores atingidos. Gente incompetente mesmo.



A região  do Golfo da Biscaia do Pais Basco, Cantábria, tem um acentuado efeito fohen, Bilbao tem uma máxima absoluta de 42º graus registados em Julho e 41,9º em Agosto, devemos informar que a média para Bilbau para esses meses é de 20,4º e 20,9º respectivamente  e a média das máximas de 25º e 26º graus. Perguntamos-nos como é que uma região com medias dos meses de Verão á volta dos 20º-21º graus e média das máximas de 25º,26º consegue ter uma records de temperaturas máximas acima dos 40º graus? Isso deve-se a quando em condições muito particulares temos um quadrante de ventos de sul, com massas de ar do norte de África, esses valores são atingidos na Biscaia enquanto se for preciso no outro lado da cordilheira no Interior e na região seca da La Rioja, as temperaturas não atingem esses valores.
Penso que na minha óptica meramente de curioso, o mesmo está acontecer no Litoral Norte se repararmos a terra quente trasmontana está com temperaturas mais baixas que o Minho e o Douro Litoral, o forno por excelência do Norte pais, Pinhão e vale do Douro estão a ter temperaturas máximas mais baixas que o Litoral Braga, Viana, Porto. O calor extremado está circunscrito a esse espaço do Litoral Norte, porque se repararmos as estações do Alto Douro andam com temperaturas máximas quentes mas longe de longe do que se está a verificar no Litoral.
Como mero observador, acho que este evento é digno de um estudo aprofundado pelos especialistas. Pois parece-me que é uma situação muito rara, dadas as suas características de concentração do calor.E que apanhou pelos vistos todos ou quase todos de surpresa. Claro que se o IPMA tivesse previsto tal cenário teria informado de forma exaustiva as autoridades competentes para isto. Mas está a ser um fenómeno muito extremo, na quinta-feira tínhamos frescura e chuva a Norte passado dois dias temos o Litoral Norte a arder. Custa ver estas imagens.


----------



## ruka (8 Ago 2016 às 15:00)

Todos os anos em situações de anticiclone localizado no golfo da Biscaia e baixa térmica no norte de África e corrente de leste sobre o território, o litoral norte e centro mas com particularidade o Porto atingem valores muito elevados de temperatura, estando quase sempre ao fim da manhã afastado das temperaturas do restante território até que chega a brisa de NW e baixem um pouco e continuem a subir para o interior. Esta situação tem horas bem marcadas de rotação de vento, o vento de NE/E começa logo por volta da meia-noite e continua até cerca das 12h30 junto da faixa costeira onde roda para N/NW e vai progredindo, chegando ao interior da cidade 1/1h30 depois.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2016 às 15:05)

40°C em braga às 13h (UTC) e o Porto também muito próximo dos 40°C...onde anda o aviso vermelho? Enfim


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2016 às 15:40)

Meteofan disse:


> E hoje vais a caminho de novo recorde quase de certeza, só se o vento rodar agora para o quadrante oeste isso não acontecerá, incrível.


É verdade Meteofan.  

Boa tarde a todos.

Já voltei a ter novo recorde da estação com 39,1°C.

O cenário é absolutamente indescritível com fogos por todo o lado.
Já assisti um bombeiro queimado, há risco máximo para a saúde com estas temperaturas e fumo associado.
O aviso vermelho não é necessário IPMA! A capital de distrito não arde...mas sofre o efeito do fumo e do calor combinados!!!
A zona intermédia do distrito (assim estão os outros também...) está a ferro e fogo literalmente.

Tatual: 39,0°C
Hr: 16%

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## irpsit (8 Ago 2016 às 15:43)

Continuam bastante incendios visiveis no SAT24 no norte, mas as boas noticias é que o vento está a rodar de leste para norte ou nordeste. Vai trazer menos calor extremo nas proximas horas e amanha.

Parece também detectar alguma coisa na zona a oeste de Castelo Branco, nao sei se será alguma convexao ou incendios largos.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2016 às 15:53)

irpsit disse:


> Continuam bastante incendios visiveis no SAT24 no norte, mas as boas noticias é que o vento está a rodar de leste para norte ou nordeste. Vai trazer menos calor extremo nas proximas horas e amanha.
> 
> Parece também detectar alguma coisa na zona a oeste de Castelo Branco, nao sei se será alguma convexao ou incendios largos.


Esse é um dos problemas na luta contra os fogos florestais.
A mudança dos ventos deve ser estudada, e devem ser acauteladas vidas e bens por sua causa.
O bombeiro ferido esta manhã referiu como causa a mudança repentina do vento em média montanha.
A temperatura vai baixar e a humidade subir, mas as condições manter-se-ão difíceis...

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2016 às 15:57)

Como tal, o vento lá rodou para NO e a Temperatura baixou para elevados 37,4°C, com Hr de 21%. 

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2016 às 16:01)

Gigante pirocumulo visível a NO.


É o caos cá no Litoral Norte. Outra vez a ultrapassar os 40°C.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 16:11)

Daqui do Porto, vejo ao longe entre a bruma de fumo a enorme coluna do Incêndio em Cerveira, assim como o pirocumulo, visão impressionante..


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2016 às 16:37)

Tá um gigante incêndio em Ponte de Linma, parece noite


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 16:37)

Pessoal tenho 42°c       

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 16:39)

ruka disse:


> Todos os anos em situações de anticiclone localizado no golfo da Biscaia e baixa térmica no norte de África e corrente de leste sobre o território, o litoral norte e centro mas com particularidade o Porto atingem valores muito elevados de temperatura, estando quase sempre ao fim da manhã afastado das temperaturas do restante território até que chega a brisa de NW e baixem um pouco e continuem a subir para o interior. Esta situação tem horas bem marcadas de rotação de vento, o vento de NE/E começa logo por volta da meia-noite e continua até cerca das 12h30 junto da faixa costeira onde roda para N/NW e vai progredindo, chegando ao interior da cidade 1/1h30 depois.



Exatamente, ontem é que a brisa marítima tardou a chegar, por aqui foi às 17 horas, deixando a temperatura subir livremente até esse momento.

Hoje foi pelas 14 horas, portanto a lestada não esteve tão forte como ontem.


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2016 às 16:40)

Existe um tópico dedicado ao acompanhamento de incêndios,não usem este seguimento para esse fim:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-incendios-2016.8829/page-13
Obrigado.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2016 às 17:04)

Boa tarde.

Com vento de NO/O, moderado, o calor vai baixando lentamente. O calor acumulado na faixa costeira não permite um arrefecimento mais rápido.

Tatual: 36,1°C
Hr: 22%

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (8 Ago 2016 às 17:10)

Por cá ficou pelos 38,2ºC e já está a descer muito lentamente.


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2016 às 17:39)

Hoje atingi os 40.2ºC, incrível


----------



## Topê (8 Ago 2016 às 17:42)

Graças a Deus, que o pior á priori já está a passar. 
3 dias para mais tarde recordar, pelos piores motivos.


----------



## DMartins (8 Ago 2016 às 17:56)

Máxima de *40.2°
*
Atual: *38.9°
*
Mínima de *28.6° ás 4:48...*


Terceiro dia acima de 40°... Noite terrível tropical...


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2016 às 17:58)

Ambiente doentio. Tudo arde aqui em volta. Abençoada chuva, onde andas?


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2016 às 18:06)

Tatual: 34,9°C
Hr: 19%

Atmosfera seca, presumo que o fumo agora proveniente de zonas mais a norte tenha parte da responsabilidade nisso.
O vento sopra por ora fraco de NO.

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Ago 2016 às 18:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Abençoada chuva, onde andas?


Começo a achar o mesmo, esperemos que não tarde muito em cair


----------



## Nando Costa (8 Ago 2016 às 18:12)

Boas. Por aqui mais um dia de muito calor à semelhança de ontem. O céu hoje está cinzento...


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 18:39)

Neste momento no Porto não há sol, o fumo é tão denso que o tapa completamente, mais parecem nuvens de chuva..

A temperatura já está a baixar mais do que ontem, sigo com 30.6 ºc actuais ( máxima *37.2 ºc* )

A máxima de ontem ( *39.2ºc*  ) é a mais alta de sempre desde que tenho registos


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 18:57)

Neste momento, aqui no centro de Viana do Castelo estão 38 graus!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2016 às 19:50)

Muito fumo por cá neste momento. Uma espécie de smog moderado.

Tatual: 32,3°C
Hr: 27%


Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 19:59)

Muito fumo por aqui também, ambiente doentio e abafado  com 31.3 ºc actuais.

Foto que fiz agora, isto é um problema de saúde pública, nem se respira lá fora com este cheiro e fumo dos incêndios que está a invadir a Cidade:


----------



## Névoa (8 Ago 2016 às 20:45)

Snifa disse:


> Muito fumo por aqui também, ambiente doentio e abafado  com 31.3 ºc actuais.
> 
> Foto que fiz agora, isto é um problema de saúde pública, nem se respira lá fora com este cheiro e fumo dos incêndios que está a invadir a Cidade:


Por aqui o mesmo ambiente doentio, e a temperatura parece teimar em manter-se acima dos 30C (estou a seguir pelo isep). Com esta demora, duvido que a noite não seja tropical.

Comprei no sábado um purificador de ar, por outros motivos, mas está a dar muito jeito também por causa da fuligem.


----------



## AJCS (8 Ago 2016 às 21:13)

Simplesmente incrível !!!

Sigo com 30,01ºC vai ser uma noite quente.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 21:14)

Névoa disse:


> Por aqui o mesmo ambiente doentio, e a temperatura parece teimar em manter-se acima dos 30C (estou a seguir pelo isep). Com esta demora, duvido que a noite não seja tropical.



Esta capa de fumo na atmosfera está a fazer com que a temperatura se mantenha estagnada, terá um efeito semelhante às nuvens pois é muito densa.

Por aqui sigo ainda com 30.5 ºC e vento fraco ou quase nulo de Norte.

Esperava mais fresco a esta hora, em vez disso temos um início de noite super abafado e  um cheiro/neblina de fumo que nem as janelas se podem abrir..


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 21:27)

Boas,

Mínima de *27,8ºC* e máxima de *38,3ºC*

Neste momento *31,0ºC* / *48% *HR / Vento *NNE 3km/h*


----------



## CptRena (8 Ago 2016 às 21:35)

Boa noite

Por aqui o céu também andou cinzento-acastanhado.
A temperatura tem baixado bem, agora na varanda tenho 19,6°C e dentro do quarto 24,1°C. Janela aberta com rede mosquiteira a ver se baixa.

Também avistei uma pirocumulus para Este. Talvez do incêndio em Águeda.


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 21:52)

O inferno chegou aqui.  Estão uns incríveis 32 graus,  o vento rodou para Leste, chove cinza e o céu está preto desde o final da tarde. O cheiro a queimado é insuportável. 
Avista - se alguns clarões de lume ao longe dos vários incêndios que lavram. 
Durante o dia era um corropio de aviões canadair na região. 
Cenário infernal...


----------



## DMartins (8 Ago 2016 às 21:55)

AJCS disse:


> Simplesmente incrível !!!
> 
> Sigo com 30,01ºC vai ser uma noite quente.



Aqui pelo centro estão neste momento *33°*


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 22:03)

O vento parou, atuais *28,7ºC *e* 56% HR 
*
EDIT: 22:08h *29,5ºC ...*


----------



## Nando Costa (8 Ago 2016 às 22:18)

Boa noite. Noite verdadeiramente impressionante esta. Por Alfena, é bem visível o clarão do lume do incêndio que lavra em Valongo. Horrível...


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 22:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O vento parou, atuais *28,7ºC *e* 56% HR
> *
> EDIT: 22:08h *29,5ºC ...*



A lestada já chegou sopra de *NE / ENE* a *13km/h* 

Temperatura a subir, agora *31,3ºC* 

Mais uma noite que tem tudo para ser tropical e difícil para combater os fogos.


----------



## AJCS (8 Ago 2016 às 23:10)

Aqui não corre a mais pequena brisa.
Temperatura 27,4ºc
HR 50%
QNH 1016 mbar


----------



## RamalhoMR (9 Ago 2016 às 00:29)

Boa noite.
Mais um dia de bastante calor.. Temperaturas em torno dos 40C de novo, pouco ou nenhum vento, e ambiente doentio/smog devido aos incêndios.
Agora a noite aqui por Braga aparentemente mais fresca em relação a de ontem.Ainda assim cheiro a queimado e claro continua a fumarada por tudo o quanto e lado.


----------



## manchester (9 Ago 2016 às 00:55)

Depois de Domingo a minha estação ter registado máxima de 39,5ºC, na Segunda a máxima chegou aos 39,4ºC e a mínima aos 25,6ºC.
Nesta altura estão por aqui 27,0ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2016 às 06:53)

Bom dia 23°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2016 às 06:53)

Mais um dia de calor de avizinha a muito fumo no ar.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2016 às 06:54)

Bom dia 23°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2016 às 07:02)

Bom dia,

Atuais* 24,9ºC* que é a mínima do dia, *54%* de humidade e sopra uma brisa de Nordeste.


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2016 às 08:40)

Bom dia,

mínima de *22.5 ºc*.

Neste momento 23.6 ºc com vento ENE 11 Km/h.

Este deve ser dos dias com mais fumo que me recordo, impressionante como toda a Cidade está envolvida numa neblina espessa de fumo, sobre o Rio Douro quase parece nevoeiro, o cheiro é muito forte e incomodativo..

Tudo cheira a fumo, inclusivé dentro das casas, nunca mais acaba este inferno..


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 09:44)

A estação de Massarelos registou ontem uma máxima de 43,6ºC, valores claramente alterados devido provavelmente ao local onde está instalada (desconheço) e ao efeito de estufa na cidade do Porto causado pelos incêndios que rodeiam o distrito. Ainda assim S.Gens fixou-se nos 40,9ºC e Pedras Rubras 38,6ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 10:15)

criz0r disse:


> A estação de Massarelos registou ontem uma máxima de 43,6ºC, valores claramente alterados devido provavelmente ao local onde está instalada (desconheço) e ao efeito de estufa na cidade do Porto causado pelos incêndios que rodeiam o distrito. Ainda assim S.Gens fixou-se nos 40,9ºC e Pedras Rubras 38,6ºC.


O IPMA nem sequer inclui essa estação nos relatórios, acho um pouco inflacionados.


----------



## Névoa (9 Ago 2016 às 12:30)

Se S. Gens chegou aos 40,9C, não sei porque é tão espantoso que Massarelos tenha registado 43,6C. O Porto é muito mais quente que a Senhora da Hora nestas situações. E Massarelos é mesmo muito, muito quente. Se medissem a temperatura na estação de metro da Lapa também provavelmente iam encontrar valores muito altos...

Uma coisa é o valor ser real ou não, outra é saber a que ponto ele é significativo numa macroescala. Para quem vive na teia urbana do Porto, essa é a realidade, contudo.

E a estação não é incluída nos relatórios por se tratar de uma RUEMA, nenhuma estação assim classificada o é.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2016 às 13:15)

Boa tarde,

Dia bem mais fresco hoje. Neste momento "apenas" 25,6ºC. A cidade encontra-se mergulhada num manto de fumo, chega a ser surreal.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Ago 2016 às 15:17)

Boa tarde.

Hoje temos um misto de névoa com fumo e alguma nebulosidade alta; para NE observam-se alguns cúmulos de evolução diurna, provavelmente em montanhas junto à fronteira com a Galiza interior.
O dia é novamente quente mas bem menos que nos 3 dias anteriores.

Tmín: 16,7°C
Tmáx: 33,4°C

Tatual: 32,1°C
Hr: 34%

De notar a humidade que subiu para o dobro relativamente a ontem à mesma hora.

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (9 Ago 2016 às 16:17)

A máxima registada hoje foi de 33,8ºC, já começou a descer lentamente.
HR atual 25%
QNH 1013 mbar


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2016 às 18:23)

22,7ºC apenas neste momento. O fumo já desapareceu em grande parte.


----------



## ruka (9 Ago 2016 às 19:14)

graças ao vento que rolou de N para E/NE em altura


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Ago 2016 às 20:18)

Aqui a coisa está muito má, aqui na minha freguesia está a arder, a agravar o vento.


----------



## FSantos (10 Ago 2016 às 00:04)

Lestada violenta de repente. Nunca tinha assistido a isto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Ago 2016 às 00:10)

Temperatura a subir com lestada 27°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2016 às 01:42)

Boa noite, 19ºC pelo Porto.
Ao final do dia ainda havia fumo o suficiente sobre o horizonte atlântico para tingir o Sol de cor-de-rosa...



Pink Sunset... Leça da Palmeira, 09-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset... Leça da Palmeira, 09-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset... Leça da Palmeira, 09-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset... Leça da Palmeira, 09-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset... Leça da Palmeira, 09-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset... Leça da Palmeira, 09-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset... Leça da Palmeira, 09-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset... Leça da Palmeira, 09-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2016 às 03:50)

27,4ºC a esta hora com lestada


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Ago 2016 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical de *20,8ºC 
*
Brutal aceleração do vento por volta da meia noite, altura em que a Lestada entrou na zona. Madrugada com fortes rajadas de vento, máxima de *74km/h* às 5:37h

Gráfico da minha estação últimas 24h ( 8h - 8h) : 






Estes valores de velocidade vento são péssimos, decerto houveram muitos reacendimentos...


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2016 às 09:30)

Bom dia, 

lestada moderada com rajadas neste momento, mínima de *19.9 ºc* .

22.2 º actuais e fumo a invadir a Cidade, vindo de Leste, cheiro pestilento


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Ago 2016 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Vento, moderado com rajadas do quadrante NE.
Este vento está a fazer com que hajam reacendimentos dos incêndios ou mesmo o recrudescimento daqueles que estão activos desde ontem.
Por Penafiel há múltiplos focos de incêndios, um deles na zona de Lagares (freguesia), bem intenso.
Muito fumo a ir na direcção do grande Porto nesta altura...
Mais do mesmo, a irresponsabilidade e\ou actos criminosos de uns quantos a colocar em perigo vidas e bens.
Enquanto a mão da justiça for leve assim acontecerá...até ao dia que comecem os linchamentos por parte dos populares quando encontrarem alguém a colocar fogo na floresta.

*Tatual: 23,5ºC (Tmáx de 25,0ºC pelas 00.00h)
Hr: 36%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Ago 2016 às 11:50)

Pois está lestada e terrível para os incêndios.. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2016 às 12:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite, 19ºC pelo Porto.
> Ao final do dia ainda havia fumo o suficiente sobre o horizonte atlântico para tingir o Sol de cor-de-rosa...
> 
> 
> ...



É uma maravilha ver as tuas fotos, autênticos postais.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2016 às 12:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> É uma maravilha ver as tuas fotos, autênticos postais.


Obrigado Jonas! 

Bom, pelo Porto algum vento e um ainda bem notório cheiro a queimado. Pela manhã havia mais fumo no ar do que agora mas ainda se nota perfeitamente. Estão 27,3ºC.


----------



## qwerl (10 Ago 2016 às 14:03)

Boas

Mais um dia quente e doentio, com 31,5ºC na Praia da Aguda e uma nuvem de fumo que cobre todo o céu e tapa o sol. Caem faúlhas por todo o lado e a visibilidade é fraca.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Ago 2016 às 14:23)

Boa tarde,

Nesta última hora começou a aparecer muito fumo e agora o sol já está a ficar tapado e caiem também muitas faúlhas.




Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## karkov (10 Ago 2016 às 15:17)

Ontem por Moledo


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2016 às 15:57)

Boa tarde,

A esta hora continuamos com a lestada bem presente, sigo com 30.0ºc e 27 % de HR.

Céu praticamente encoberto por denso fumo e uma neblina fumarenta paira nos niveis baixos com o respetivo cheiro..


----------



## qwerl (10 Ago 2016 às 18:19)

Boa tarde

Cenário assustador por aqui... Uma nuvem gigantesca e escura de fumo tapou por completo o sol, os carros a esta hora já andam com os faróis ligados 
Caem muitas faúlhas, segundo a ANPC há um incêndio em Anadia a tomar grandes proporções.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2016 às 19:26)

Boa  tarde,

A lestada ainda persiste a esta hora, a máxima foi de *31.0 ºc* 

Neste momento 30.7 ºc praticamente estagnados e apenas 25 % de HR, vento ENE  18 Km/h, o vento é quente e seco 

Pela rosa dos ventos predominantes na estação do ISEP, dá para perceber que hoje foi só lestada até ao momento:







http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

O cenário de muito  fumo persiste, com várias colunas visíveis.


----------



## Névoa (10 Ago 2016 às 19:35)

S. Gens, na Senhora da Hora (7 Bicas), registou 32,5C às 16:00 UTC, mas nem sei se a máxima horária não terá ocorrido depois das 18:00 locais, que ainda não foi publicado. Espantoso.


----------



## Névoa (10 Ago 2016 às 20:43)

De facto, 33,3C para S. Gens às 17:00 UTC, provavelmente a máxima horária da estação hoje.
Bizarro será o facto do Distrito nem sequer contar com aviso amarelo, já está tudo verde como se estas temperaturas fossem o que há de mais normal por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Ago 2016 às 21:33)

Boas,

Máxima foi de *30,5ºC* às 7:34h

Neste momento o vento já começa a aumentar de intensidade, gráfico da velocidade e rajadas :





Gráfico da direção do vento :





Atuais *28,8ºC* e *28%* de humidade.


----------



## ruka (10 Ago 2016 às 22:08)

já de E/NE com rajadas... mais uma noite quente para variar...


----------



## qwerl (10 Ago 2016 às 23:55)

Vento já rodou para E por aqui, e com ele a subida de temperatura, que "saltou" dos 18ºC para os atuais* 26,2ºC*
Com o vento de E vieram muitas faúlhas e um intenso cheiro a queimado, apesar do cheiro a noite está muito agradável, dado que estas noites com temperaturas tão altas são uma raridade por aqui...
O céu permanece completamente tapado por uma densa nuvem escura de fumo


----------



## João Pedro (11 Ago 2016 às 00:57)

Boas, 
Há pouco fui até à praia e estava um vento quente junto ao mar. Não tenho memória de alguma vez ter experienciado tal coisa no Porto.
26,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Ago 2016 às 01:11)

Por aqui sigo com 26 °C, incrível este registo.
Estou a 20km a Oeste do fogo de Águeda, o cheiro a fumo é horrível. Mais uma noite difícil.


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2016 às 07:21)

Bom dia,

mínima de *20.2 ºc*.

Neste momento 20.4 ºc, vento moderado com rajadas fortes de E/ENE.

Muito fumo, a minha casa cheira a fumo, parece que tenho um incêndio aqui ao lado, enfim..

Tem que se escolher, ou se areja a casa e empesta-se de cheiro a fumo ou fecham-se as janelas todas ( escolhi a 2ª opção) ..


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2016 às 07:30)

Rajada de *62 Km/h* agora mesmo de ENE.

Está um ambiente péssimo para os incêndios, a acumulação de  fumo parece surreal..


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Ago 2016 às 08:10)

Snifa disse:


> Rajada de *62 Km/h* agora mesmo de ENE.
> 
> Está um ambiente péssimo para os incêndios, a acumulação de  fumo parece surreal..




Rajadas fortes de Leste / ENE , máxima de *61km/h.  *A atual sinóptica não ajuda nada o combate aos incêndios:






Registo *20ºC* e *46%* de HR. Vento *ENE* a *34km/h *com rajadas constantes acima dos *50km/h*


----------



## Névoa (11 Ago 2016 às 08:52)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> mínima de *20.2 ºc*.
> 
> ...



Hoje às 4 da manhã acordei convencida que o A/C estava a arder ou qualquer coisa assim, tal o cheiro a queimado que havia dentro de casa. Fui à varanda e pareceu-me que o cheiro estava a entrar pelo sul...
Hoje pela manhã o quarto estava impregnado de fumo, não obstante o purificador de ar e  as janelas estarem fechadas. A asma da gatinha tinha piorado, também, e isso deixa-me muito preocupada. Vi que o fumo, trazido por fortes rajadas de vento, estava a entrar pela moldura da janela, e então tive de colocar, às pressas, em todas as janelas, fitas de calefacção, e agora está melhor.

São estes os nossos avisos e alertas laranjas, à custa de muitos sustos e, eventualmente, da nossa saúde.

21,3C agora no isep.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Ago 2016 às 09:37)

Bom dia,
E a cidade encontra-se novamente coberta de fumo... está aquele ambiente pestilento e "marciano" com uma estranha luminosidade amarelo-alaranjada...
Estão 22,2ºC e algum vento.




Welcome to Mars. Porto, 11-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Ago 2016 às 11:08)

Bom dia. (ou mau dependendo da perspectiva).

*João Pedro*, dizes bem: "ambiente marciano".
O fumo é terrível, a sua inalação faz mesmo mal.
Não sou particularmente atreito ao fumo, normalmente aguento bem, mas hoje o ar é muito seco e muito saturado de fumo dos incêndios do Marco de Canaveses (principalmente). Céu alaranjado, bafiente, muito seco - induz a tosse facilmente...
*Muito fumo a sair do nosso litoral norte:*





Pelas 00h tive de me deslocar ao Marco de Canaveses e observei múltiplos focos de incêndio, alguns no seu início, outros já "maduros" - o vento soprava forte. Disse-me um bombeiro que não haviam homens em todos eles. Só se estivessem em perigo casas ou pessoas é que deslocavam meios para aqueles sem meios no momento.
Muito muito triste isto! 

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira ambiente mais desanuviado do que na zona central do vale do Sousa - Paredes e Penafiel debaixo de um manto de fumo imenso.

Fiz a manutenção da estação de Luzim - Penafiel, a qual tem registado precipitação; penso que pela acção do vento o poste do udómetro tem oscilado.
Lá perto fiz um vídeo do vento (09.45h, 11 agosto 2016):
Com estas condições, pois então, se tiver que arder vai arder sem dúvida nenhuma.
São de facto dias negros neste nosso Portugal...

P.S.: fogo às portas de Arouca esta noite; não sei como evoluiu...


----------



## irpsit (11 Ago 2016 às 13:10)

O calor vai continuar no litoral norte, por mais uns dias.

Vejam as previsoes do accuweather, coloca quase sempre 30°C e "dimmed sunlight, smoky e hazy, extreme fire danger" para os próximos 4 dias.
E poderá ser até acima de 30°C, já que para Tomar eles colocam temperaturas perto dos 40°C até ao dia 14.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/pt/porto/275317/daily-weather-forecast/275317?day=5


----------



## qwerl (11 Ago 2016 às 13:19)

Boas

Por aqui o cenário é semelhante ao já relatado: céu completamente tapado pelo fumo, caem faúlhas por todo o lado e o vento de leste a trazer o cheiro dos incêndios, ainda pior do que ontem...
Estão *30,6ºC* na Praia da Aguda e o vento continua de leste. A mínima para já foi de* 20,9º*C.


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2016 às 13:21)

Vim agora da rua  e a t-shirt está cheia de cinzas que vão literalmente chovendo do céu...

Tudo tapado por fumo e neblina fumarenta densa.

27.3 ºc actuais , vento E 24 Km/h.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 14:57)

Snifa disse:


> Vim agora da rua  e a t-shirt está cheia de cinzas que vão literalmente chovendo do céu...
> 
> Tudo tapado por fumo e neblina fumarenta densa.
> 
> 27.3 ºc actuais , vento E 24 Km/h.


----------



## RamalhoMR (11 Ago 2016 às 19:37)

Boas

Dia doentio o de hoje por Braga devido ao fumo. E calor que não se compara com os dias abrasadores que tivemos ......


----------



## qwerl (11 Ago 2016 às 19:41)

Boa tarde, 

Continua o fumo denso a tapar completamente o céu, com uma camada de fumo baixa, o cheiro é muito intenso e continuam a cair muitas cinzas, isto mais parece um fumeiro, o ceu já está coberto pelo fumo, umas vezes mais denso outras vezes menos, há 5 dias, e promete continuar.
É cheiro a queimado em todo o lado, ar visivelmente muito poluído. Dia quente com uma máxima foi de *33,1ºC* na Praia da Aguda.
Neste momento* 25,7ºC* e tudo na mesma.


----------



## DMartins (11 Ago 2016 às 20:46)

Boas. O céu ta indescritível.
O sol desapareceu à muito e passou a ser um ligeiro ponto vermelho. Não há ponta de céu azul, só escuro, castanho,a avermelhado, cinza, só visto.
O cheiro a mato queimado é intenso, caem pequenos pedaços de mato queimado vindo de muito longe.
Dói ver assim o nosso país.


----------



## qwerl (12 Ago 2016 às 00:29)

Primeira mínima tropical do ano por aqui. A estação da Praia da Aguda registou uma mínima de *20,5ºC*, já nesta noite.
Neste momento estão *20,0ºC *e em relação ao fumo tudo na mesma


----------



## João Pedro (12 Ago 2016 às 23:11)

Mais um poente em tons de rosa hoje... nem o Atlântico "escapou"...



Pink Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 12-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 12-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 12-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 12-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Dia ligeiramente mais fresco hoje. Neste momento estão 20,8ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Ago 2016 às 00:32)

18 °c ta fresco

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (13 Ago 2016 às 00:32)

Boa noite

Dia igual a ontem em quase tudo, hoje a brisa marítima entrou muito fraca e a temperatura manteve-se a rondar os 30º a manhã/tarde toda.
Máxima de* 31,2ºC* na Praia da Aguda. Mínima de *19,5ºC*

A noite segue bastante agradável com 18,8ºC neste momento. O ar já se encontra mais respirável, apesar da camada de fumo continuar a tapar o céu, embora menos densa agora. Faz hoje uma semana que temos o céu coberto pelo fumo (começou no sábado passado).


----------



## Névoa (13 Ago 2016 às 12:50)

Na sua tabela horária, S. Gens registou hoje 26,2C às 10:00 UTC. O isep já vai lançado com 29,2C actuais. E a previsão do ipma para hoje (a que aparece na tabela clássica dos 10 dias) é de 20C de máxima para o Porto (daqui a pouco tiram isso, como fazem sempre e com erros bem menos graves que este). Alguém não anda bem por lá.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=13&cidadeID=14

Edit. Só agora vi a tabela horária da previsão de 10 dias do ipma (a tabela nova), lá dão 26C para o Porto. Enfim, nem vou estender-me mais sobre o assunto, seria retórico. Mas fica a lição, consultar sempre todas as tabelas disponíveis, nunca se sabe.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/

Edit. Já mudaram, na tabela clássica, para 26C.


----------



## qwerl (13 Ago 2016 às 19:49)

Boas

Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo com algum fumo de manhã e nevoeiro de tarde, que ainda se mantém.
A máxima foi de *26,9ºC* às 10h (o IPMA previa 20º ) 
Neste momento mantém-se o nevoeiro e algum vento e estão* 15,6ºC* que é a mínima do dia (também escusava de arrefecer tanto ). Depois destes dias de calor este tempo é um pouco desagradável.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Ago 2016 às 22:37)

Boas,

Mais uma noite de céu carregado de fumo. Temperatura bem agradável. Impressionante o quandrante leste hoje ao fim da tarde, até parecia que ia chover dada a escuridão do céu (fumo).

Não sei até que ponto poderá amanhã chover alguma coisa aqui nas redondezas. O GFS anda a modelar precipitação mas se for como no passado evento mais vale nem ligar muito.


----------



## qwerl (14 Ago 2016 às 00:08)

Noite desagradável por aqui. Estão *14,2ºC*, com algum vento e nevoeiro cerrado. Enquanto muitos se queixam das noites quentes e mal dormidas, aqui as noites são frescas, e às vezes demasiado frescas  
O lado positivo é que parece que ao fim de uma semana o cheiro a fumo foi-se embora de vez, e com ele as cinzas


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2016 às 08:45)

Bom dia, 

que bela frescura, mínima de *12.8 ºc* .

Neste momento 13.7ºc e nevoeiro fechado.

Maravilha para arejar as casas sem ter que levar com o fumo dos incêndios


----------



## qwerl (14 Ago 2016 às 11:00)

Boas

Mínima de *13,7ºC *
Neste momento *17,3ºC *com céu encoberto por nuvens baixas. Pouca gente na praia, está fresco...


----------



## AJCS (14 Ago 2016 às 11:18)

Bom dia,

A mínima foi de 17,4ºC o céu acordou com névoa mas o sol já abriu, já estão 24,2ºC e QNH 1016 mbar.

Vamos ver se a chuva fraca vai aparecer no final do dia.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Ago 2016 às 20:45)

Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado e marcado pela constante brisa marítima. Neste momento não se está nada mal com um casaco vestido.

Também alguma nebulosidade de origem convectiva no quadrante leste. Na Galiza houve/está a haver bastante animação. Por aqui as condições não são muito favoráveis.

Enfim...uma autêntica monotonia. Já só desejo que o outono chegue rápido.


----------



## qwerl (15 Ago 2016 às 00:32)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia foi todo ele de céu encoberto por nuvens baixas e vento fraco. Máxima fresca de *20,5ºC* na Praia da Aguda.
A noite segue mais agradável que ontem, sem vento nem nevoeiro, ainda assim fresca com *16,8ºC*


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Ago 2016 às 01:55)

Está tudo muito para norte. Esta não é de todo a noite ideal para ver trovoada cá no litoral. Muita frescura marítima e humidade, não só anula bastante a possibilidade de convecção como também reduz a visibilidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Ago 2016 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

Este verão anda fraco. Tempo fresco, nuvens baixas (céu encoberto); sol nem vê-lo. Ainda estou à espera do verdadeiro verão...

Posto isto, temos então um dia retemperador neste nosso litoral. Menos para quem quer sol e calor, bom tempo afinal, neste tempo de férias.
De facto o dia parece um típico dia da 2ª quinzena de agosto, daqueles que todos os anos aparecem para "lixar" o pessoal... Benditos centros comerciais!
Amanhã e 6ª (aqui mais em força) a chuva fará a sua aparição. Para acabar de vez com a praga dos incêndios (?!).
Vá lá que no fim de semana regressa o sol em força, o calor também e as nortadas - a faixa litoral não deverá contar com  muito calor desta vez já que a influência marítima deverá estar bem presente.

*Tmín: 11,0ºC

Tatual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 80%*​


----------



## qwerl (16 Ago 2016 às 14:14)

Boas

Dia muito agradável por aqui, com uma mínima de *15,2ºC *e uma máxima de *25,0ºC* até agora na Praia da Aguda.
O dia amanheceu encoberto mas rapidamente deu lugar ao sol. Vento fraco.
Curioso que há mais de uma semana que o mar se apresenta extraordinariamente calmo, nunca vi o mar assim tão calmo por aqui por tanto tempo seguido


----------



## qwerl (17 Ago 2016 às 00:14)

Boa noite

Mais um dia de verão por aqui, muito agradável, com vento fraco e algum calor. A máxima acabou por ser de* 25,5ºC* na Praia da Aguda. Nada mau 

Ao fim da tarde o céu foi gradualmente encobrindo por nuvens altas, como prenúncio da frente em dissipação que nos irá trazer algum chuvisco/chuva fraca durante a madrugada/manhã de hoje

A noite segue muito agradável com *18,7ºC *


----------



## Bracaro (17 Ago 2016 às 09:49)

Até parece esquisito alguém do Minho dizer isto, mas já tinha saudades duma manhã de chuva.


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2016 às 09:56)

Bom dia,
Acordo com o céu muito nublado!
Que tempo mais monótono !
E eu que queria ir a praia esta semana já estou a ver que não da!


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia, 

chuva fraca certinha, já molha 

17.7 ºc actuais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2016 às 10:45)

Bom dia! bom tempo para quem entrou de ferias... 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2016 às 11:10)

Já faz pequenas poças, *0.5 mm* acumulados


----------



## qwerl (17 Ago 2016 às 13:44)

Boas

Dia de céu muito nublado. De vez em quando cai uma morrinha leve.
A mínima foi de *18,2ºC* na Praia da Aguda.
Neste momento céu um pouco mais claro com *20,1ºC*.


----------



## cfmm (17 Ago 2016 às 14:48)

Boas tardes!
Alguém me poderia informar sobre quais as previsões (nomeadamente do vento e temperatura) para Esposende, nomeadamente para a Praia de Ofir, entre dia 20 e 31 deste mês? Aqui por casa estamos um pouco reticentes em relação às nossas férias nessa zona por causa do tempo

Obrigado


----------



## james (17 Ago 2016 às 15:56)

cfmm disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Alguém me poderia informar sobre quais as previsões (nomeadamente do vento e temperatura) para Esposende, nomeadamente para a Praia de Ofir, entre dia 20 e 31 deste mês? Aqui por casa estamos um pouco reticentes em relação às nossas férias nessa zona por causa do tempo
> 
> Obrigado




Boas. 
Neste momento, a tendência para essa zona, na segunda quinzena deste mês, é de uma mudança de padrão relativamente às últimas semanas,  com  nortada, neblinas e alguma chuva fraca ocasional, e temperaturas máximas não muito altas. 

Não é a situação ideal para quem quer ir à praia, mas as previsões a mais de 120 horas são sempre  também algo voláteis. 
É ir acompanhando as previsões, que pode sempre haver alterações.
Cump.


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2016 às 16:02)

Boas,
O ceu esta accomecar a clarear por aqui.
Registo 25graus de temperatura.Esta bem agradavel, bem temperadinho!


----------



## AJCS (17 Ago 2016 às 19:36)

A chuva fraca da manhã deu lugar ao sol à tarde.
Tmax. 26,4ºC
Tmin. 17,9ºC
QNH 1014 mbar


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2016 às 23:59)

Boa noite.

Tivemos hoje céu muito nublado e chuva fraca pela manhã e inicio da tarde.
Entretanto parou a chuva e o sol foi aparecendo.
Nem 1,0 mm de acumulado...esperemos por 6a feira. 

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2016 às 11:27)

Bom dia,
Hoje finalmente acordei com céu limpo!
De resto já esta a ficar quente com 24 graus.
Amanha regressa a chuva e o tempo fresco.


----------



## qwerl (18 Ago 2016 às 17:44)

Boas

Por aqui mais um dia agradável com céu limpo e vento fraco. Estão *23,5ºC* na Praia da Aguda, que para já é a máxima do dia.



cfmm disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Alguém me poderia informar sobre quais as previsões (nomeadamente do vento e temperatura) para Esposende, nomeadamente para a Praia de Ofir, entre dia 20 e 31 deste mês? Aqui por casa estamos um pouco reticentes em relação às nossas férias nessa zona por causa do tempo
> 
> Obrigado



Não considero isto propriamente uma mudança de padrão, diria antes que nesses dias a tendência é de tempo típico de 2ª quinzena de agosto à maneira do nosso Litoral Norte 
Apesar de nesta semana terem estado previstas temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal para a época, e apesar do nevoeiro que por vezes prevalece durante a manhã temos tido manhãs/tardes de praia excelentes, com vento fraco e temperaturas (da água e do ar) agradáveis.
Até deixo um reparo para a nortada que este mês tem sido quase inexistente, ao contrário de outros anos em que Agosto era o pior mês para ir à praia, este ano tem sido o melhor mês


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Ago 2016 às 10:22)

Bom dia.

Hoje acordei com o silêncio típico da quinzena de férias "major" do ano aqui na zona. A ajudar o céu encoberto e a frescura matinal.
Fábricas fechadas, tudo ainda no choco... 
Para culminar eis que ouço o leve cair da chuva. Retemperador sem dúvida. 
O vento sopra fraco.
Hummmm...Registei o meu 1° mm de chuva desde há 60 dias: 1,3 mm.


Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Ago 2016 às 11:34)

Bom dia,

Bela manhã de chuva. 2,5mm acumulados

Pequeno vídeo feito à pouco:


----------



## qwerl (19 Ago 2016 às 13:32)

Boas

Manhã de períodos de chuva fraca. *1,0mm* acumulado em Ovar.
Neste momento céu muito nublado e *19,5ºC* na praia da Aguda


----------



## qwerl (20 Ago 2016 às 01:02)

Boa noite

A manhã e o início da tarde foram de períodos de chuva fraca como já disse, que acumularam *2,0mm* em Ovar.
A tarde foi de céu pouco nublado e tempo um pouco abafado. A máxima foi de *24,7ºC* na Praia da Aguda.
Neste momento estão *17,0ºC *e vento fraco.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Ago 2016 às 14:58)

Boa tarde,

Deixo aqui este vídeo que filmei desde o fim da manhã de ontem até ao pôr do sol. Mais logo coloco aqui umas fotos de irisações observadas hoje de manhã.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Ago 2016 às 22:31)

Irisações observadas hoje de manhã:




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LmQNf2]
	

Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr[/URL]




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Ago 2016 às 13:50)

Boa tarde 37°c 
Não estava previsto tanto calor 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Ago 2016 às 14:00)

guimeixen disse:


> Irisações observadas hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belas imagens...aliás soberbas! 

Boa tarde a todos.

Caloraça hoje! Um dos dias mais quentes. Suporta-se melhor que outros dias porque a noite foi fresca e os edifícios ainda não aqueceram muito.

Tatual: 35,4°C
Hr: 29%

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (22 Ago 2016 às 21:40)

Boa noite

Dia quente, com céu limpo e vento fraco, perfeito para um dia de praia 
A máxima foi de *29,7ºC* na Praia da Aguda, não estava a contar que fosse tão alta, e a mínima de *15,1ºC*
Neste momento está uma noite muito agradável com *19,1ºC *


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2016 às 21:04)

Boa noite,

por aqui mínima de *15.8 ºc* e máxima de *25.5 ºc *.

Neste momento 18.3 ºc,  91 % HR e vento fraco de SW.

Hoje pôr do sol com bonitas e vivas cores causadas pelas nuvens médias/altas, deixo duas fotos que fiz:


----------



## qwerl (23 Ago 2016 às 22:48)

Boa noite

Dia mais fresco que ontem, com nevoeiro de manhã e sol de tarde. Ao fim da tarde o nevoeiro regressou.
A estação da Praia da Aguda não transmitiu dados durante grande parte do dia, não registando por isso a máxima, mas penso que tenha sido à volta dos 22ºC. A mínima foi de *15,7ºC*
Por agora continua o nevoeiro com *16,5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (24 Ago 2016 às 02:31)

Boa noite, encontro-me de férias no grande Porto e por isso irei até ao próximo fim de semana reportar por estas bandas. Ontem fui até à praia de Espinho mas acabei por ser "brindado" por nevoeiro quase cerrado a partir do final da tarde que dispersou quem estava na praia. Ao chegar ao Porto consegui observar algumas formações de nuvens ainda sem verticalidade mas provavelmente a anteceder algo de interessante. Por agora céu encoberto e já a ameaçar a chuva, vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 03:03)

Está a pingar! 



Edit(03:09): wow do nada o vento a aparecer!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Ago 2016 às 04:30)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, encontro-me de férias no grande Porto e por isso irei até ao próximo fim de semana reportar por estas bandas. Ontem fui até à praia de Espinho mas acabei por ser "brindado" por nevoeiro quase cerrado a partir do final da tarde que dispersou quem estava na praia. Ao chegar ao Porto consegui observar algumas formações de nuvens ainda sem verticalidade mas provavelmente a anteceder algo de interessante. Por agora céu encoberto e já a ameaçar a chuva, vento fraco.


Estive lá e confirmo. Por volta das 14.30 estava um pouco de nevoeiro que depois dispersou. Por volta das 17.30 voltou muito cerrado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 04:48)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão, provavelmente da célula que está a entrar na zona de Caminha.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 04:52)

Brutal relâmpago!


é mesmo na célula a NO.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 05:02)

Belo show a oeste!!


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2016 às 07:45)

Snifa disse:


> Hoje pôr do sol com bonitas e vivas cores causadas pelas nuvens médias/altas, deixo duas fotos que fiz:



Nestas alturas em que existe uma miscelânea de nuvens médias e altas o nascer e pôr do sol gera grandes obras de arte da natureza (a hora dourada).
Por aqui quando acordei estava um espectáculo incrivel em tons dourados.


----------



## Paelagius (24 Ago 2016 às 07:53)

Bom dia,
Está instalada a trovoada por aqui..


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2016 às 07:53)

Troveja


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Ago 2016 às 07:54)

Boas,
Por aqui está a roncar bem 

Céu muito escuro para Sul e Sudoeste


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 07:59)

Ronca bem a oeste!


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Ago 2016 às 08:04)

Chove bastante forte


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Ago 2016 às 08:06)

A trovejar ☺

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (24 Ago 2016 às 08:15)

Vários relâmpagos consecutivos, não contava hoje acordar com este som fantástico


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 08:16)

Bastante escuro para S.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 08:20)

Cenário medonho para sul. Bastantes relâmpagos também nesta direcção.


----------



## Veterano (24 Ago 2016 às 08:22)

A trovejar sobre o mar em Matosinhos!


----------



## RamalhoMR (24 Ago 2016 às 08:24)

Bom dia.
Esta a trovejar por Braga. Bastante escuro a sul


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 08:26)

Vários trovões!


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2016 às 08:29)

Por aqui ja ronca!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 08:30)

Já chove!


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2016 às 08:32)

E agora caiu um pouco de granizo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 08:35)

Meu Deus que bomba!!!


----------



## Paelagius (24 Ago 2016 às 08:39)

180S 8:11






P.S.: Acabo de avistar um relâmpago nesta direcção.


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2016 às 08:41)

Bela trovoada e raios nuvem/terra 

Confesso que não esperava, é melhor dizer que não temos expectativas, pois estou a ver que é assim que as coisas acontecem..


----------



## Paelagius (24 Ago 2016 às 08:42)

Paelagius disse:


> 180S 8:11
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outro, exactamente como o anterior, no meio do frame.


----------



## Macuser (24 Ago 2016 às 08:43)

Pelo Som aqui Promete.

Chove e ronca bem, embora ainda ao Longe...


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2016 às 08:43)

É cada raio mais grosso a sul, volta a chover forte com gotas enormes..


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2016 às 08:47)

Que bela manhã, já tinha saudades disto


----------



## Paelagius (24 Ago 2016 às 08:48)

Snifa disse:


> Bela trovoada e raios nuvem/terra
> 
> Confesso que não esperava, é melhor dizer que não temos expectativas, pois estou a ver que é assim que as coisas acontecem..



Acabo de ver um nuvem-nuvem mesmo aqui por cima.


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2016 às 08:49)

Este estremeceu tudo, grande raio agora mesmo


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Ago 2016 às 08:49)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Meu Deus que bomba!!!



Bom dia Caro Ruipedroo.

Confirmo !!! pequeno almoço por estas bandas: trovões, granizo !!! Nada mau para um dia de verão depois de todos estes dias sem chuva digna de registo. O dia promete continuar quente por Braga segundo o IPMA. Vamos aproveitar o cheirinho à terra molhada que já faz lembrar o outono. Boa semana a todos.


----------



## Paelagius (24 Ago 2016 às 08:50)

Paelagius disse:


> Acabo de ver um nuvem-nuvem mesmo aqui por cima.



Outro do mesmo género.


----------



## Paelagius (24 Ago 2016 às 09:03)

Torna a chover


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2016 às 09:03)

Chuva forte, que gotas enormes..vários relâmpagos visíveis 

Relativamente às próximas horas/dias, não estou à espera de nada......


----------



## Paelagius (24 Ago 2016 às 09:06)

É já talvez o quinto relâmpago que vou a disparar sem efeito… 

Desta vez, a SE.


----------



## supercell (24 Ago 2016 às 09:06)

Passou mesmo de raspão em Aveiro e era uma nuvem enorme...


----------



## pedro303 (24 Ago 2016 às 09:09)

Bom dia, na praia da torreira fui acordado por trovoada as 7 da manha. e ainda troveja. Ia desmontar a tenda agora e está tudo molhado.

Enviado do meu SM-G355H através de Tapatalk


----------



## fishisco (24 Ago 2016 às 09:11)

eu não tenho participado no forum mas tenho seguido mas hoje perdi-me... qual é o significado de "ceu pouco nublado" e "aguaceiros fracos"? é que segundo o ipma é isso q diz, mas acordei com uma sinfonia de trovoes, granizo e chuva forte como ja n via a algum tempo.


----------



## Paelagius (24 Ago 2016 às 09:13)

Neste momento, com menos cadência. O céu apresenta-se carregado e avista-se chuva sobre o oceano, no entanto, consegue-se ver o céu azul entre algumas nuvens.


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2016 às 09:23)

Vão caíndo umas pingas, a trovoada desta manhã acumulou* 8 mm* até ao momento com rain rate máximo de *73.4 mm/h*


----------



## qwerl (24 Ago 2016 às 09:29)

Bom dia

Belo despertador que tive esta manhã, vários aguaceiros torrenciais acompanhados de vento trovoada. Acumulado deve ser interessante
O vento é morno, estão *18,7ºC* na Praia da Aguda.


----------



## criz0r (24 Ago 2016 às 09:43)

Bom dia, que belo despertar que o Porto teve hoje..posso dizer que acordei com um valente trovão , entretanto estava na estação de S.Bento por volta das 8h45m e ouvi um disparo enorme..o raio deve ter caído muito perto da estação e de tal forma que mandou abaixo o sistema electrónico da CP.


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2016 às 11:05)

Depois da tempestade amainou e agora céu com períodos nublados.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Ago 2016 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

É pá,  
eheh!


----------



## 1337 (24 Ago 2016 às 11:12)

Que bela manhã de trovoada, não estava nada á espera, acordei com umas valentes bombas. Acumulei 5.2 mm e agora está um tempo muito abafado


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Ago 2016 às 11:40)

Bom dia. Muito bom dia! 



ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> É pá,
> eheh!



Pois, não fotografei...
Não vi a trovoada, tirei foi uns belos roncos.
O facto é que constato que caíram *7,4 mm* de tão *preciosa chuva* - acabaram os incêndios por ora!
O céu mantêm-se bastante nublado mas o sol vai dando um ar da sua graça; parece que vai abrindo lentamente.
O vento soprou moderado na passagem das células (*V*ento*máx: 20,5 km\h* e *R*ajada*máx: 27,4 km\h*)
De facto está um pouco abafado já que a humidade subiu em flecha.

*Tatual: 23,8ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## james (24 Ago 2016 às 11:55)

Bom dia,

Inicio do dia com chuva e trovoada por aqui! 

Mas já de madrugada tinha trovejado...


----------



## AJCS (24 Ago 2016 às 14:44)

Estão a cair mais umas pingas mas o calor ainda se mantém.

Tatual 27,6ºc
HR 68%
QNH 1012 mbar


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 14:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> É pá,
> eheh!




Os meus registos da trovoada. Os relâmpagos contorciam-se bastante, se fosse de noite dava para tirar umas fotos espetaculares.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Ago 2016 às 15:08)

Atualmente alguns aguaçeiros por estas bandas. Tempo quente e abafado com HR alta !!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 15:13)

Trovão!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 15:13)

Trovão, que estouro!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 15:19)

Mais um!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 15:20)

Que aguaceiro fortíssimo!! 



E bomba!!!!!!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 15:23)

Que bomba mesmo aqui em cima!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Ago 2016 às 15:24)

guimeixen disse:


> Trovão, que estouro!



Boa tarde Caro guimeixen, ouve-se bem os roncos fortes (ao longe e nesta zona). Será sem dúvida um dia de auténtica lotaria, Ou tudo ou Nada !!! Bom Nowcasting a todos os Meteoloucos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 16:14)

Mais um agauceiro torrencial! 

Este dia superou as expectativas em demasia!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 17:04)

Por volta das 15:20:


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 17:19)

Novamente a trovejar a oeste!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 17:22)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Novamente a trovejar a oeste!



Confirmo, vão-se ouvindo uns trovões!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 17:38)

Vídeo de um dos trovões de tarde:


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2016 às 17:49)

Deixo também um vídeo de hoje de manhã que fiz com o telemóvel enquanto me abrigava da chuva na  Avenida da Boavista 

O vídeo não faz justiça ao enorme estrondo que foi o primeiro trovão, onde ainda se pode ver segundos antes o clarão do relâmpago ( ver em HD )


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2016 às 21:27)

Boas, 

não choveu mais durante o dia, ficando o acumulado em *8 mm*. 

Neste momento 19.3 ºc , 87% HR e vento fraco de Oeste.

Uma beleza o fim da tarde de hoje por aqui, com os raios solares bem visíveis através das nuvens e com o sol já baixo no horizonte, deixo uma foto que fiz aqui de minha casa:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (24 Ago 2016 às 21:34)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> não choveu mais durante o dia, ficando o acumulado em *8 mm*.
> 
> ...


 que linda foto...
Amigos do Norte, mandem um pouco da animação aqui para o litoral centro


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 22:19)

Já oiço trovoada novamente.



Parece que é a norte.


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2016 às 22:37)

Noite bem agradável 
Com 23 graus


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 22:48)

Autêntico festival a norte!

Só num relâmpago atingem 4 ou 5 a terra!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2016 às 22:51)

Grande aparato a norte. Apesar de longe fiz algumas fotos. 

Já as coloco aqui.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2016 às 22:57)

E já repararam na intensidade dos ecos no radar? Devem estar a cair muitos "calhaus" (saraiva).


----------



## guimeixen (24 Ago 2016 às 23:07)

Continuam! Já devo ter apanhado entre 15-20 raios


----------



## 1337 (24 Ago 2016 às 23:12)

Tudo roxo a norte de mim, as serras aqui do norte deram uma pujança incrível ás células, pena que fiquei no meio de tudo


----------



## guimeixen (25 Ago 2016 às 00:51)

Um dos relâmpagos desta noite. Mais aqui neste tópico.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2016 às 01:00)

Cá ficam as fotos que consegui. 










































Na quarta foto estranhei o facto de o raio estar meio tremido. Estive a tentar perceber o porquê mas depois lembrei-me que numa das exposições o obturador fechou no momento exacto em que se deu o raio, daí a vibração. Foi uma sorte tê-lo apanhado.


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2016 às 15:19)

Tarde quentd com 31 graus
A formaren-se alguns cumulos bem interssante a este !


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2016 às 19:11)

Boas, 

por aqui dia bem mais calmo hoje com céu pouco nublado. Ao contrário de ontem há também a presença de alguma brisa marítima.

Quanto à instabilidade no interior, está-me a lembrar bastante o dia 6 de Julho. Células em crescimento a leste mas que não conseguem progredir mais para o litoral devido à brisa. No fim do dia é possível que se  aproximem mais mas não conto ver nada por aí além.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2016 às 20:49)

Imponente célula neste momento no interior. Ainda é bem visível daqui.


Edit: Acabo de ver alto clarão no topo da célula. Brutal mesmo!!!! 


Isto de ter vista para este é outra coisa. Acho que é sem dúvida a trovoada mais distante que alguma vez assiti.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2016 às 21:04)

Já vi uns 20. Fantástico mesmo!


----------



## guimeixen (25 Ago 2016 às 21:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já vi uns 20. Fantástico mesmo!



Tenta apanhar sprites já que a trovoada está bem longe. Eu aqui não consigo pois tenho muitas casas á frente.


----------



## Paelagius (25 Ago 2016 às 22:23)

Boa noite,


guimeixen disse:


> Tenta apanhar sprites já que a trovoada está bem longe. Eu aqui não consigo pois tenho muitas casas á frente.



Isso não é pedir muito?


----------



## guimeixen (25 Ago 2016 às 22:32)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 
> Isso não é pedir muito?



A esta distância estava bom para se tentar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Ago 2016 às 22:58)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 
> Isso não é pedir muito?





guimeixen disse:


> A esta distância estava bom para se tentar.



Acredito que fosse possível apanhar sprites, porém o sítio onde estava (em cima de um muro) não favorecia nada a utilização da câmara. As descargas estavam à acontecer mesmo atrás de uma da árvore que me tapa parte da vista para E/NE, por isso tive de sair do terraço e arranjar um local menos acessível para ver.

Os clarões eram a maioria difusos, mas por vezes apareciam uns mesmo brilhantes que iluminavam bem toda a célula. A proporção de mesma também ajudava.

Agora estou a rezar para que surjam mais células no interior, de preferência a SE que é o meu "ponto forte".


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Ago 2016 às 23:12)

Boa noite,

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ontem ao Pôr do Sol visto daqui de casa:





Hoje os extremos foram *15,6ºC* de mínima e *20,3ºC* de máxima.

Neste momento *16,4ºC* com *98% *de humidade. Vento muito fraco de SSW


----------



## Paelagius (26 Ago 2016 às 00:18)

Boa noite,

Começa a fazer-se ouvir a trovoada


----------



## Paelagius (26 Ago 2016 às 00:19)

Está um nevoeiro desgraçado…


----------



## jpmartins (26 Ago 2016 às 01:03)

Boa noite,
Por aqui vou vendo relâmpagos a Este, mas tudo muito longe.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Ago 2016 às 01:07)

Já vê a sul. 


Que evento este.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Ago 2016 às 02:01)

Bem, foi fogo de vista apenas. 


Parece que não têm grande vontade de vir cá para cima.


Neste momento céu encoberto.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2016 às 07:52)

Muitos aviões às voltas por aqui devido ao nevoeiro/baixa visibilidade no aeroporto do Porto


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2016 às 10:03)

É um regalo vir aqui ver as vossas  fotos, que este seguimento se mantenha assim, fortíssimo.


----------



## qwerl (26 Ago 2016 às 14:51)

Boa tarde 

Manhã de nevoeiro denso e tarde de sol e algum calor. Estão *24,2ºC* na Praia da Aguda que para já são a máxima do dia 
A mínima foi de *16,2ºC* numa noite fresca e húmida, ainda assim agradável


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Ago 2016 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui mínima de* 15,6ºC* com muito nevoeiro pela manhã.

Tarde quente com temperatura a chegar aos *26,6ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *25,7ºC *e* 70%* de humidade.

Vento fraco de Oeste / WNW


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Ago 2016 às 23:47)

Boas,

por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e algo quente.


Deixo mais umas fotos de quarta-feira:






[url=https://flic.kr/p/KC5uMV]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/KC5h8X]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/KBT2qy]
	
[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## qwerl (27 Ago 2016 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

O dia começou por aqui com céu muito nublado, que promete continuar o resto do dia.
Na Praia da Aguda a mínima foi de *16,1ºC *e neste momento estão *19,3ºC *mas está bastante agradável.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Ago 2016 às 10:50)

Aqui mais parece que estamos em Junho...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (27 Ago 2016 às 10:54)

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## huguh (28 Ago 2016 às 22:31)

Hoje dia passado pelo Porto e Gaia
bem agradável e tarde quentinha, com algum vento também


----------



## qwerl (29 Ago 2016 às 01:16)

Boas

O dia de ontem foi de céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado constante, Mínima de *14ºC *e máxima de *21,8ºC*
A noite está fresca com *14,7ºC*


----------



## jonas (29 Ago 2016 às 09:12)

Aqui no furadouro amanhecer muito agradável. Sem nevoeiro, nem frio!


----------



## AJCS (29 Ago 2016 às 20:05)

Temp. atual 25,5ºC

Temp. max. 30,7ºC
Temp. min. 16ºC
QNH 1016 mbar
HR 51%

Mais um dia quente.


----------



## jonas (30 Ago 2016 às 10:29)

Boas, manha de ceu limpo e calor.
Mais um dia de fervura!


----------



## AJCS (30 Ago 2016 às 13:39)

As previsões apontam para muito calor nos próximos dias, será ?

Também temos o Gaston no atlântico


----------



## martinus (31 Ago 2016 às 14:16)

Parece que em Braga estão menos 6 ou 7 graus do que estava previsto. A rondar os 26 segundo o Wundreground e máxima prevista de 33 segundo o IPMA. A realidade começa a ficar aquém das previsões, o que neste caso é bom.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Ago 2016 às 14:38)

Estas nuvens não deixam o valor de instalar..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## martinus (31 Ago 2016 às 17:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Estas nuvens não deixam o valor de instalar..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Pois deve ser isso. O céu limpou bastante e a temperatura ainda subiu até aos 30 C.


----------



## Bracaro (31 Ago 2016 às 18:43)

martinus disse:


> Parece que em Braga estão menos 6 ou 7 graus do que estava previsto. A rondar os 26 segundo o Wundreground e máxima prevista de 33 segundo o IPMA. A realidade começa a ficar aquém das previsões, o que neste caso é bom.




Reparei que aconteceu o mesmo várias vezes durante este Verão, em que as máximas do IPMA estavam algo inflacionadas. E várias estações Wunderground da cidade tinham temperaturas inferiores às da oficial do IPMA, em Merelim.


----------



## AJCS (31 Ago 2016 às 20:00)

As previsões são isso mesmo, lembremo-nos que a atmosfera é muito dinâmica e muda a cada segundo.

Tmax. 30ºC
Tmin. 17,4ºC
QNH 1015 mbar

Tatual 25,9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2016 às 22:19)

Boa noite.

Por cá temos dias de algum calor, mais húmidos, mas com máximas mais baixas.
Ainda assim serão temperaturas acima do normal para a época pela sua persistência.
E vem aí mais dias de calor (e bem secos!), certamente que poderão agravar a tragédia dos incêndios - já "pululam" os incêndios por aí, concerteza que mais estarão para vir...
A nebulosidade tem sido feita de nuvens altas nestes 2 dias.
O vento ontem ainda soprou moderado ontem, hoje apenas a meio da tarde tivemos vento entre o fraco a moderado intermitente.
*Ontem: Tmín de 13,3ºC e Tmáx de 30,0ºC
Hoje :  Tmín de 12,6ºC e Tmáx de 29,4ºC

Tatual: 19,3ºC*
*Hr: 69%*​


----------

